# Taste Of The Wild Dog Food



## Dawn8 (Jun 23, 2010)

Where can I find the Taste of the Wild dog food? Never heard of it.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Dawn, this is in my rotation and my dog really loves the wetlands.

http://tasteofthewildpetfood.com/dealer_locator/


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I do have to disagree with the manufacture, stating this is a all life stages. I feel young puppies (up to 6 months) should be on a puppy food and I feel very old dogs (over 11 years) should be on a senior diet. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Ronda (Jun 24, 2010)

My 10 month old Doberman pup, who was just diagnosed with IBD, finally started having normal digestion after putting him on Taste of the Wild.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Taste Of The Wild is too high in Calcium for large breed puppies.Wetlands 2.1% Prairie 2.1% Pacific Stream 1.9%


----------



## james2 (Jul 12, 2010)

my dog lacey she is a siberian huskey and i have been giving her blue bufflo, lacey is a very picky dog i have tried over 40 dog foods and one day i walked tractor supply and so i bought a small bag of taste of the wild dry food to see if she would like it , i mixed it up with the old food she had and when i gave her the taste of the wild she wolfed it down like candy the flavor and taste she loves, i wish they would make a 50 lb bag


----------



## Duece (Apr 9, 2011)

This particular food is made by Diamond and contains fish meal which, according to the TOTW rep. and the Diamond reps does contain Ethoxiquin, even though the formulations with fish meals were supposed to change to "naturally preserved" at the end of May 2010, I am still hesitant to use the food, used to feed it, our dogs loved it, but the Ehoxiquin scares me.


----------



## APM (Jul 15, 2010)

Jess, 
I have seen your comments and you seem to be very well informed so I would like to ask your opinion. We have a 9 week old australian shepherd and I am looking for the most affordable high quality puppy food, what would you suggest? Also, we live in a very rural area so it needs to be something I can actually get. Thanks so much !


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Brad this is pretty good food and with fish meal as the 14th ingredient in the wetlands formula, there really isn't even that much fish meal in it. You use more E. in the spices you put on your food. I feed a little to my dog and he loves it.. As with any food you should do some rotating anyway. I feed at least 2 different brands everyday, but I also feed twice daily. I feed twice a day because I have a big dog that is pretty active which can get bloat.


----------



## Patrice (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi, I've been lurking off and on; I have 7 dogs, 4 German Shepherds and three of those are inside, "family" dogs. One, our West German has a sensitive tummy. I've tried everything from the cheaper foods (until I educated myslef better) to raw feed/cooking and finally have settled on Solid Gold Wolf King. But reading, I have decided to add Taste of the Wild (haven't decided on the specific one yet) to add in and feed two a day (I also do feed them twice daily as to cut down on chances of bloat) and I think this is a great idea to feed two foods, as it would cut down the chances of the effects of any possible contamination, as well as give them the better variety. Thanks all, and Jess, for sharing your experiences and knowledge :u)


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I am glad I could help... Thank you.


----------



## Mike8 (Jul 29, 2010)

I started feeding my 9 year old newfoundland/flat coated mix TOTW prarie formula a month ago and I have seen an amazing improvement in his coat and his energy. He had been on Eukanubu large breed for several years, and I am very happy I found this food. I think it will extend his life.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Mike, you made a great choice. You were killing your dog with Eukawful. My dog just loves their Wetlands formula. This is million times better.


----------



## amerrill (Aug 4, 2010)

I have been trying to switch our new puppy that we have had for 1 week now to TOTW Wet land from Iams puppy but seems to have diarrhea. I'm thinking on trying too go to the high prairie formula because there web site talks about if they have diarrhea to try a different protein. I have been giving him yogurt like they say. He is 10 weeks old now. Does anyone have a sugestion please let me know.
Thank you
Allan


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Allan Hi,you didn't mention what breed your puppy is.If it is a small or medium breed TOTW might be okay,but if you have a large or giant breed it is too high in calcium at 2.1%.Orijen has a Large breed puppy formula and Fromm's surf n turf is grain free and has ok levels of calcium for puppies.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Get your dog off liams. I like TOTW but your dog should be on a puppy food not a All stages food.
Orijen, Acana, Merrick, Fromm, Artemis, California Natural, First Mate, Horizon Legacy, are all good dog foods. When my dog was a puppy I feed Orijen L.B. Puppy, Innova Puppy, Horizon Legacy Puppy and California Natural puppy.


----------



## mandingo1 (Aug 4, 2010)

I just rescued a mixed breed and I have read a few comments and feel bad about feeding her Puppy Chow. I honestly didnt do my homework when it came to puppy foods I need help!


----------



## amerrill (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi Michelle my puppy is a AKC Black lab sorry that I forgot to mention that. But does that make him a medium or large bread? I have been told that large breed puppy food would be bad for labs puppys that is what I was told 10 years ago with my last lab when he was a puppy.
Thanks Allan


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Allan,Hi yes a Labrador Retriever is a large breed puppy.And large breed pups have special needs when it comes to food,you want to keep Calcium-phosphorous-calorie levels lower for slow even growth,if your lbp grows too quickly it can cause their bones to be deformed.These are manufacturers that I use and trust-Champion pet foods,Fromm family foods,Artemis,Horizon legacy.But whatever food you choose make sure it is Large breed puppy food.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Black labs would be a large breed. Orijen Large breed Puppy food would be the best you could feed him. But all the ones I listed above are very good dog foods. AND REMEMBER, GET HIM SOME VITYS !!


----------



## amerrill (Aug 4, 2010)

Thank you Michelle and Jess for all the help I went and got him large breed puppy food to day. I will feed TOTW some time later in his life maybe. I like everything I have read about it.

Thanks 
Allan


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Allen when my dog was about 7-8 months old I started giving him a little TOTW wetlands as a treat, after he ate all his Orijen. Don't get me wrong he likes the taste of Orijen, but he goes crazy for the taste of Wetlands. Actually anything with Duck he loves.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Ashley, I am sorry I just noticed I never answered your question. Do you have a Costco card? If so, their brand is great. As with any brand I recommend adding some meat to their diet. I buy stew meat and freeze it in little snack baggies, then give that to him as treats. Gee, I guess in your price range Blue Buffalo Lamb puppy would be OK. Just keep in mind no Corn, Wheat, Soy or Menadione Sodium Bisulfate. Also, do not buy a product that has the first ingredient as Potato, or it is list as Potato and some kind of meat.
Here is a link to a great site.

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients


----------



## Erika (Aug 11, 2010)

I just switch my two dogs (Lab/Rottie mix 7 yrs old and a Canaan dog 5 yrs old) to TOTW High Prairie. My Canaan loves her new food but the Lab/Rottie gets a really upset tummy. I made sure i was mixing the new and old food together but it wasn't getting any better. Everyone kept saying she would get use to it but i hate making her feel bad. They were on Innova low fat but I wanted to get them on something different and better for them. i don't know if I should stick with the Innova or what. Any advice?


----------



## jaimie44 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey Jess, I hope youre hanging around-I need your opinion! Ive been reading here for the past 2 weeks and I value your input. We have 4 dogs, 2 boxers (both are 3 yrs), a jack russell (5 yrs) and a pit-bull(11 yrs). We've had all since they were teeny tinies except for one boxer, Sadie. She was a rescue and this past spring was diagnosed with Erlichia after I found her one morning completely un-able to walk or stand. I honestly thought she had done something horrible to her back because the 2 boxers play very rough. She was given some steroids while under the vets care and when she came home she gained a LOT of weight. Now I'll get to the embarrasing part...we have been feeding these dogs the absolute worst crap food, listed here, but its so bad I dont even want to mention it. I only hope the fact that all along Ive loved to cook for them and have constantly added good foods to their crap food, has somehow offset any damage..I could just cry.... Ive been on the internet for hours on end the last month researching dog nutrition. I bought samples and so far the dogs love Honest Kitchen (but I dont like mixing it up!I actually splashed some in my eye *OWWW*) and they love TOTW. I would like to mix things up a bit but for now Ive settled on TOTW high prarie with added raw meats. I have ground turkey, cut up chicken breasts, and beef stew meat. My question is since Im adding the extra meat,at what ratio should I feed? I have 3 dogs in the 60-80 lb range and the JR is in the 10-20 lb range. Sadie needs to lose some weight. She could potentially have a relapse anytime so its important that we get some of the weight off her.
Also, they get such an array of different foods can I just make the switch? I really dont want them to eat anymore of the crap food. I have canned pumpkin on hand if anyone should get an upset stomach.
Before anyone chastises me for the crap food, you cannot make me feel any worse than I already do. One of the boxers, Chloe, is deaf and Ive had her since she was 5 weeks old. I didnt leave the house without her for weeks-she was attached to my hip and I taught her hand signals (yeah Im a little proud of that! lol) She is everything to me and I live in fear of her getting cancer (we all know how prone boxers are).I dont know what Id do without her...Thanks for the help!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Jaimie, I would never give you a hard time, I was in the same boat once upon a time. When ever you change foods do it slowly you have to change slowly even if you have to feed the lousy food a little longer. TOTW are good foods and my dog goes nuts for the wetlands. I give my dog about 10 pieces of meat about 3/4 on inch in size most nights. I do not feed raw chicken or uncooked eggs to my dog but I do feed cooked chicken and cooked eggs to him. You can't change whats been done so you need to just look to the future. How much you feed depends on your dog and how they look, mine is pretty active and I decide how much to feed on how much activity he got that day. Boxers should be thin but not skinny. 

Erika, you can get a can of pumpkin from any good pet food store for your dogs tummy. Now keep in mind all dogs don't do good on all dog foods. My dog can not eat Merrick and it is a very good dog food.

My story is,, that my last German shepherd got a tumor and his food was the cause of the tumor. I had to put him down because of the tumor. This was one year ago and I still blame myself and I have had a hard time letting it go. But check out my new dog(I have had him a year now). And he really does only have 3 toes on one of his paws.
http://3toestony.shutterfly.com/


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

PS, keep in mind my dog is a good 107 pounds and some meat is better than none. I also give my dog some powdered vitys most nights mixed in with a third of a can of Innove Puppy food. Now since I feed Orijen I only give Tony about 2/3's of the recommended amount.


----------



## jaimie44 (Aug 10, 2010)

Awwww Tony is a beautiful dog! And I just had to giggle about his 3 toes  Was he born that way? Im always partial to the dog that is just a little "different". 
May I ask why you dont feed chicken or eggs raw? Just wondering because I have been...they all had some chicken tonight with their food. I have chickens which give us several eggs a day...free range...and I usually include those too. Where do you stand on raw turkey or any other raw meats for that matter?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

You get free range which is a big difference from the store bought chickens and eggs. Have you ever seen those over packed chicken farms? Scary..To much disease possibility in my book. I like anything raw.

The vet said it could have been a lot of things but he threw out the possibility of the mother chewing his foot thinking it was his cord. But I got him for half price because no one wanted him. And he has turned out to be just a fantastic dog. Personality plus.


----------



## zoo62 (Aug 24, 2010)

I have a 7.5 year old Golden with lamellar ichthyosis, an incurable skin disease. I have been feeding him the bad stuff (ignorance is bliss)Purina brand kibbles his whole life. I'm now switching to premium dog food after doing a lot of online research and with the blessing of the vet. Of course she pushed Science Diet that they sell at the vets office. She recommended with his skin disease going with either a salmon or duck based food. 

Reading the reviews, there are several good products in the premium dog foods to choose from. Fortunately my local feed store not only sells many prem. foods but also has free samples of many. They sell most of the Natura Brands (Evo, Cali Natural, Innova) as well as Solid Gold, Blue Buffalo, and Taste of the Wild. My question is, what would be the best for my dog at his age? He is my only child and I feel horrible that I have been poisoning him all these years with Purina brand foods. Hopefully switching to premium foods will help my child live a longer life. 

BTW, he gobbled down the sample of EVO Salmon. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated. There are so many different opinions and reviews on line concerning premium dog food, and I do realize what opinions are like!


----------



## Connie4 (Aug 11, 2010)

We are getting an 8 week old Weimaraner in two weeks and I am trying find out what the best food will be for her.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Don- great choice(not listening to your vet)Science diet is just horrible food.Natura WAS a great company,with excellent foods,but sadly they have been sold to Proctor & Gamble.These are the Manufacturers that I use.They are all family owned and operated and all products are made in house with NO outsourcing.Fromm Family foods,Merrick pet care,Champion pet care.I rotate between these 3 brands and my 2 dogs are very happy at mealtimes.Their fur is really soft and just shines.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Here let me give you a mind blowing list of good foods.

The A list
1.	Orijen
2.	Acana, Harvest, Pacifica & Grassland only.
3.	Blue Wilderness
4.	Wellness Core
5.	Go, Grain free only.
6.	Acana, the rest of Acana products.
7.	Taste of the Wild, wetlands & prairie only, Grain free
8.	Artemis
9.	Fromm
10.	Instinct
11.	Evo
12.	Merrick, before grain.
13.	Horizon Legacy

The B list
1. California Natural
2. Now, Grain free. 
3. GO, free indurance,chicken,salmon only
4. Merrick
4. Evangers
5. Timberwolf
6. Wellness
7. Solid Gold
8. Canidae
8. Natures Logic
8. First Mate
9. Health Wise
10. Karma
12. Innova
12. Kirkland, Costco


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

This is a list of dog food manufactures who produce their own food.

Champion foods (Orijen & Acana)
Fromm
Merrick
Horizon Legacy
Petcurean, Go, Now & Summit
Natura Pet, Evo,Innova and the rest. Dry only..
First Mate
Precise, dry only
Timber wolf ???
Breeders Choice (Avoderm and Pinnacle), dry only..
Eagle Pack, dry only..
Evanders
Flint river ranch
Holistic Blend ???


----------



## Amy_Brown (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi ... I have been feeding my three furkids Iams and Eukanunba for years. The more I read the more I know I need to switch. My choice I believe will be TOTW. Just not sure which ones to feed. My dogs are all mixed breed rescues. Husky/Shepherd, Lab/Golden, and some type of cattle dog. The Husky/Shepherd has had hot spots and they all seem to have a bit of the "itchy scratchies" now and then. They all get fish oil and that has emensely helped with the itching. Any suggestions and advice would be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## jaimie44 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi Amy, Im a novice at this too but I believe TOTW Wetlands and Prarie only will be the choice because they are grain free. I just starting with the Prarie and my 4 dogs love it. Jess can help you more Im sure. Good Luck!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Jaimie, YOU DID GOOD!! The cost factor usually comes into play with most people.

Amy Brown, you need to switch ""right away"" because you are feeding your dogs mostly wheat and corn. Both food groups cause HUGE problems with dogs. They get allergies, SKIN, coat, eye and ear issues. My dog loves the wetlands but the Prairie is very good. Now if you don't have a money issue, Orijen is the way to go, but it is not cost effective for a lot of dog owners. I mean go get a bag today right this second and I don't care which formula. You need to change foods slowly, so they can adjust and not get bad poo. You well notice a difference in about 2 weeks or less.


----------



## Amy_Brown (Aug 11, 2010)

Jaimie & Jess - thank you SO MUCH for your advice! Money is an issue right now but if in the future I can change to Orijen I will. I even found a feed store in my area that carries TOTW and the cost of the 30# bag is the same as what I was paying for the Iams and Eukanuba! I know you said either formula, but can you recommend which one? 2 of my dogs are on a lamb formula (skin issues) and the other is on a chicken formula. I know I am being anal but that's how I am with feeding my animals! I drive myself crazy sometimes! Thanks again for all your help!
-Amy


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

1. Wetlands 2. Paririe


----------



## zoo62 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thank yaw for the info, I imagine most of these brands have got to be better than corn based Purina foods. The feed store let me clean up on samples, plus Nutura sent me a coupon for a free 5lb. bag! I only wish I would have been educated sooner. I will educate friends and family that are feeding their pets corn/grain based foods.


----------



## jaimie44 (Aug 10, 2010)

Awww.... I feel like I just got an "A" on a paper or something! lol... Im trying and Im really learning a lot!
Amy, cost is a factor for me too..but I just had a $500 vet bill for ONE dog and I totaled the vet bills for all the dogs for one year and it was over $2000 :0 So Im hoping really good food will make for less vet bills. Plus theres the fact that you will feed less of the good food than you do the crap food. Honestly, my husband and I dont see eye to eye on the dry food debate. He agrees that they should have the raw meats, eggs, etc. Thats ok, it devious but Im buying the TOTW and putting in a rubbermaid tub and he never sees the bag. Hes only home on week-ends and I do all the feeding.I plan to do this for a while until he notices the difference and then tell him..Shhhhhhhh...this is our little secret! lol


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

OK THEN, NOW FOR YOUR SENIOR PROJECT,,, This is a link to a great site and the lady who runs it is a sharp as your gonna find. On our left side their is all kinds of subject information and for your senior paper you well have to memorize all of it,, LOL.. On the serious side this is a outstanding site.

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients


----------



## Amy_Brown (Aug 11, 2010)

Jess & Jaimie,
Thank you so so much for helping me with all your helpful thoughts, info, and honesty. I just took 2 bags of Iams (44# each!)back to where I purchased them. One bag was half empty too! They refunded me with no problem at all! Tomorrow I am going to purchase TOTW Wetlands and will slowly mix with what they have left. Thank you thank you thank! I am SO thankful I found this site. I have had 2 dogs die from cancer in past years and I can't bear to think it could have been related to the food I was feeding. Well, I can't look back now and I will have peace knowing I am feeding better food now. Hoping to beable to switch to Orijen sometime in the future as well. Thanks again!


----------



## jaimie44 (Aug 10, 2010)

Jess, That site is so informative! Thanks for the link-Im still reading.

Amy, Im sorry about your two dogs...cancer....that is my worst fear especially for my boxers. But you and I have made that critical first step in giving our pets now, ultimate nutrition and health! Yay for us! I feel so GOOD everyday when I feed my babies now-its wonderful!
Thats great that the store took back those bags of food! Did you tell them why? Did they even bother to ask? *Hmmmph* I would have just told them "Im not feeding my dogs crap food anymore"!


----------



## Amy_Brown (Aug 11, 2010)

Jaimie,
I was so happy yesterday when I bought my first bag of TOTW and mixed it into the kids food! I feel so much better, but am paranoid now about them getting sick (cancer) from feeding Iams & Eukanuba for so long. I know I can't worry about it ... but it just freaks me out the more I read about the bad foods I was feeding! I also read a really good article yesterday about feeding honey to dogs! I will have to get the link for you ... very interesting and soooo good for them! About the dog food I brought back .. I just told the gal that they stopped eating it ... and she was the one who brought up the recall issue on the Eukanuba and Iams and then I just told her I was going to switch to another brand. She was very cool about it and I was just glad to get my $80.00 back!! Now my next "quest" .... cat food .... I have one cat on a Royal Canin Perscription Diet and one can only eat canned food (old with hardly any teeth!) Let me know if you or Jess can help me with that task as well!!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Cats need even "more" meat than dogs, I have fun feeding raw stew meat to them. If you wanna watch you cats go nuts buy a can of Tiki Sardine Cutlets,real chunks of fish and the go crazy for it. I even bought a can of sardines and feed it to them. To bad it's so spendy. I don't know much about cat food, but I buy a bag of California Natural every now and then for my Ex's cats. Just look on the bag, does it contain corn, wheat, soy or any of that other crap. Darn cats wouldn't eat the high priced Evo. Cats are weird about food.


----------



## jaimie44 (Aug 10, 2010)

Amy, Sorry I cant help you about the cats. I dont know the first thing about cat nutrition! Id love the link about honey...I have terrible allergies and buy local honey to help with that. I try to eat some every other day at least. It would be interesting to read about dogs and honey.


----------



## zoo62 (Aug 24, 2010)

Does anyone here feel that Nutura selling out to Procter and Gamble, is going to degrade the quality of their dog food?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I am concerned that P&G well start buying lower grade ingredients. Then way down the road they well quietly change the formula. P&G is a very profit driven company and the those those low life executives well find a way to increase their profit at the expensive of peoples beloved pets. GREED IS THEIR WAY...AND THEY COULD CARE LESS ABOUT YOUR DOG!!!!


----------



## Amy_Brown (Aug 11, 2010)

Jess .... I have a concern about TOTW. I just switched over (slowly mixing into current dog food) and I just read an alarming review about TOTW. In regards to them not guaranteeing that Ethoxyquin is being used by their suppliers. This is what I read on Ethoxyquin : (Ethoxyquin has also been used as a pesticide for fruit and a color preservative for spices, and later for animal feed. The original FDA permit for use as stabilizer in animal feed limited use to two years and did not include pet food, but it falls under the same legal category. It has never been proven to be safe for the lifespan of a companion animal.It has been linked to thyroid, kidney, reproductive and immune related illnesses as well as cancer, but so far no conclusive, reliable research results either for the safety of this product or against it have not been obtained. Monsanto conducted research years ago, but results were so inconclusive due to unprofessional conduct and documentation that the FDA demanded another study. There are currently several studies underway to determine whether Ethoxyquin is safe or not, and until those studies are completed, pet food suppliers may continue to use Ethoxyquin. This is how things stand after about 6 years, and no new details have emerged so far. So now I am "freaking out" about feeding TOTW .... what are your thoughts?


----------



## Amy_Brown (Aug 11, 2010)

Jaimie ... I will get you the link on dogs and feeding honey ...


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Quit freaking out, in the wetlands it is the No. 14 ingredient, which means their is very little fish meal in it to begin with. I can guarantee you that, their is more in the spices you put on YOUR food then there is in TOTW. You should rotate your dogs food anyway. I feed 2 different brands everyday because my dog does good on a number of brands. I also supplement my dog with meat and some very good vitys.  I received a e-mail from TOTW and I will post it below,,,


Most of the ethoxyquin is destroyed in the cooking process, requiring other preservatives to be used. Tests for ethoxyquin are run routinely on Taste of the Wild. The results are typically less than 5ppm. This is equivalent to 0.0005% or 5 ten-thousandth’s of a percent. This is a true trace level that many laboratories are unable to detect. The amount allowed, and considered to be safe, by the FDA is 75ppm.


----------



## Amy_Brown (Aug 11, 2010)

Jess,
Thank you for putting up with my dog food "obsession" and thanks for your patience. Because I just lost a dog in April (cancer) I feel responsible for his death because of the food I have been feeding for years. I know I can't change things with my dogs now from the food I fed ...and just want to be sure I am feeding the best I can afford from now on. Thank you my friend ... and keep doing what you do by keeping us all well informed ... you are doing a great job!


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jaimie-TOTW is a decent food,but like Jess said,you shouldn't feed the same brand of food to your dog every day for the rest of it's life.Choose like 3 brands and rotate between them.These are the 3 I use,and they state on their websites that they DO NOT use Ethoxyquin.Merrick pet Care.Fromm family foods.Champion pet care.My budget picks are Merrick's Whole Earth Farms,Fromm's Gold line.BTW all these manufacturers fish suppliers DO NOT use E. either.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

OOPS-actually that last post was for Amy B.


----------



## Amy_Brown (Aug 11, 2010)

Jaimie,
Here are the articles on Dogs and Honey ....

http://www.highbeam.com/doc/1G1-168587970.html
http://www.scribd.com/doc/1809582/Local-Honey-Can-Help-Dogs-Allergies
http://www.ehow.com/facts_5576584_cinnamon-honey-cancer-dogs.html


----------



## Mike9 (Aug 18, 2010)

I wanted to add... after 5 years on Canidae, my boy started having runny poop. The vet put him on prescription food, which made that nastiness stop! However, I know he needs to be transitioned to a different food, so I did a lot of research and started the switch over to TOTW wetlands ... hope this is what the little guy needs!


----------



## Amy_Brown (Aug 11, 2010)

I just got an email from TOTW about the Ethoxyquin .... see below

Dear Amy:

Thank you for your inquiry.

We, and our suppliers, use mixed tocopherols (vitamin E), not ethoxyquin.

Sincerely,

Melissa Brookshire, DVM


----------



## Amy_Brown (Aug 11, 2010)

OK ... so about rotating the foods .... what do you recommend ... feeding one brand every three months or so or feeding one brand in the morning and one at night ... and I see that you say you shouldn't feed one brand for the rest of the animals life but why? What's the reasoning behind this? Thanks!!


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Amy B-Hi,the reasoning behind rotating foods is to obtain a complete amino acid profile by using foods with different meat sources.Example:do a fish formula,a duck formula,a chicken-turkey formula,a red meat formula.Think of your favorite food...how long would it continue to be your favorite if you ate it every day for every meal?Probably not long....I feed one brand at a time.Sometimes I do a couple months sometimes when the bag is empty I buy a different brand.Don't be afraid to add a little fresh meat,eggs,green beans,broccoli,carrots,peas.I steam the veggies.do not boil or use microwave.My dogs also love a little apple,I use a cheese grater, and some banana and blue berries.BTW do not season meat.The fruit provides anti-oxidant vitamins.I hope this info helps.....Also if you are doing veggies fresh is best but if you do canned watch out for salt.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I have a bigger list because I feel people should make their own decisions, beside I would feed any of these foods to my beloved pet.

The A list
1.	Orijen
2.	Acana, Harvest, Pacifica & Grassland only.
3.	Blue Wilderness
4.	Wellness Core
5.	Go, Grain free only.
6.	Acana, the rest of Acana products.
7.	Taste of the Wild, wetlands & prairie only, Grain free
8.	Artemis
9.	Fromm
10.	Instinct
11.	Evo
12.	Merrick, before grain.
13.	Horizon Legacy

The B list
1. California Natural
2. Now, Grain free. 
3. GO, free indurance,chicken,salmon only
4. Merrick
4. Evangers
5. Timberwolf
6. Wellness
7. Solid Gold
8. Canidae
8. Natures Logic
8. First Mate
9. Health Wise
10. Karma
12. 
12. Kirkland, Costco


----------



## Amy_Brown (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for the list Jess ..... this is a BIG help to all of us!!!


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Jess-you obviously didn't read my post,their are no dog foods listed there...lol.Amy asked the question Why Rotate?? And I just answered that.Your list is good,I wouldn't disagree with it....I would just advise people that when they are choosing a food,besides the ingredients,they should also look at past recalls,also where are ingredients sourced from,does the company have transparency ie will the tell you where the product is made.Like a company might say that they themselves don't add Ethoxyquin,but are they secretive about whether or not their supplier uses it.There are alot of variables,not just if an ingredient panel looks good.I guess what I am saying is whatever food someone is contemplating they really need to TOTALLY check the manufacturer out THROUGHLY.I personally look at the recall list from 2007 and if a food is on there,I personally wouldn't buy it.I know I'm totally anal but,if these companies were sourcing from China then are they continuing this practice?? Some that are on that list that I can remember are Blue Buffalo,Natural Balance,Dr Foster and Smith,also I don't trust Evangers-I mean they were stealing from the power company so how can I trust their ingredient list??? Basically besides the ingredient list you have to consider the source of the food also....JMO


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Sorry Michelle.

I agree and here is a list you would like, it is the products I found that are made in house and in these companies own manufacturing plants.

Champion foods (Orijen & Acana)
Fromm
Merrick
Horizon Legacy
Petcurean, Go, Now & Summit
Natura Pet, Evo and the rest. Dry only..
First Mate
Precise, dry only
Timber wolf ???
Breeders Choice (Avoderm and Pinnacle), dry only..
Eagle Pack, dry only..
Evanders
Flint river ranch
Holistic Blend ???


----------



## Mike9 (Aug 18, 2010)

A follow-up to my previous post... I started mixing TOTW in with Kirk's prescription food. Seems he "couldn't" care less about this brand  He picked through, ate the w/d, but dropped the TOTW on the floor. I decided to get a trial size bag of Orijen. That stuff, he ate! I guess it goes to show, you can do all sorts of research, and make a decision on what you think will be the best food for your dog. But what it all comes down to is whether or not your dog is gonna eat it. I just hope the Orijen is what my buddy needs for optimum health. (I hope his runs don't come back)


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jess-your right I do like that list a lot better.....


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Mike you are right,even after you have completely checked a food out,the final test is will your dog eat it??? That's why I like samples.Or if their not available small bags are ok,but most stores will take a food back if your dog doesn't like it.My dogs love Orijen too,the 6 fish and lbp.They also like Fromm and Merrick.I'll keep my fingers crossed for your boy.


----------



## Leigh (Aug 19, 2010)

This is the first time to your site, and I find it interesting the foods that are recommended as top 10 dog foods. I cannot believe that anyone would recommend a dog food manufactured in a plant that has killed more dogs than any other dog food manufacturer in the world. Google the manufacturers and see what you find.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I still can't figure out why people come here and make statements like that, then don't leave a link to all this great information they have after they bash a food or manufacture. Yes Diamond has had recalls, BUT TASTE OF THE WILD HAS NOT!!! GET YOUR FACTS STRAIGHT !!! Merrick has had recalls but I still recommend it. Chicken is what I try to stay away from and is the reason I cook fresh chicken and eggs. Why??? Because of how they are raised. If I lived on a farm and raised my own, that would be different. Grains can also have issues because of how they are stored without being totally dry. Geez, just try to figure it out and get some facts...

http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/newpetfoodrecalls/brand_list.cfm?Trade_Name=DIAMOND&pet=Dog


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

And Leigh next time you wanna know anything more about the recalls THAT WERE 4 YEARS ago HERE IS THE LINK......

http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/newpetfoodrecalls/


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

And you think it's scary about your pet food manufactures having recalls?? you better start thinking about what you eat. This is just one little section on human recalls.

http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/Milk/


----------



## jaimie44 (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh great, Jess! Now Ive got something else to obsess about! Just when I think Ive got one thing ironed out you go and give me something else to worry about... Thanks! J/K...lol...I started working on my diet before the dogs


----------



## Amy_Brown (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey Jess .. another question ... on the list you have Taste of the Wild, wetlands & prairie only, Grain free. Why didn't you list the Pacific Stream formula?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I wondered when someone would ask that and here in a short version is my answer.

The Pacific stream has a total of 4 meat products with no egg and fish meal being #2 the big E could be in this product.

Now Prairie has 6 meat ingredients and 3 of the 1st 5 being meat and egg being No.4 and fish meal at No. 13

Weeel my fav., has 7 total meats, with the first 3 ingredients being meat and No. 4 being egg and fish meal at No.14. It also does NOT contain Canola oil...


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Jaimie, I actually laughed out loud when I read that, LOL. Yea and it is kinda scary if you start looking at what we eat and even the vegetables are sprayed WITH AAAAAUUUUHHHHHHHHHHH.


----------



## Amy_Brown (Aug 11, 2010)

Jess: I emailed TOTW and one of their vets emailed me back ... please see below ... she is saying there is no "E" in their foods. Read from the bottom up ....

Amy:

There isn't and will not be any changes in the food packaging. The cost for changing the packaging on all of our products is a cost that would get transferred back to the very customers who by our products because of the value for the money.

If it is not on the website yet, it will be.

Regards,
Melissa


On 8/18/10 11:04 AM, "Amy Brown" wrote:

> Dear Dr. Brookshire,
> Is there a statement on the label or a "guarantee" 
> that it is Ethoxyquin free?
> Thank you for your quick response.
> 
> Amy Brown 
> 
> -----Original Message-----
> From: Melissa Brookshire [mailto:[email protected]]
> Sent: Wednesday, August 18, 2010 6:26 AM
> To: Amy Brown
> Subject: Taste of the Wild Inquiry
> 
> Dear Amy:
> 
> Thank you for your inquiry.
> 
> We, and our suppliers, use mixed tocopherols (vitamin E), not ethoxyquin.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Melissa Brookshire, DVM


----------



## Wolfie (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi, I'm wondering if TOTW is a good brnad of dog food for my beagle mix. Ive been feeding her science diet, but it just doesn't seem to give her the energy to be more active. A reply would be appreciated!!!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

This is a very good food. Now, Science diet is a very BAD dog food, so go slow when changing foods. You well notice the difference in your dog shortly. Vets recommend this crap because they pay for their schooling, in return for them selling their product, what a scam.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Wolfie-Hi,TOTW is a good food, I would also recommend Fromm Family's Gold line,and Merrick pet care's Whole Earth Farms.These are my favorite budget picks.


----------



## Amy_Brown (Aug 11, 2010)

So does anyone have any thoughts on the email I got from TOTW and it being E free?


----------



## Wolfie (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks so much! I'll make sure to use some of your suggestions!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Amy, I am really not sure. I believe their suppliers still use it. I well post the email they sent me a little while back. If one of their suppliers use it, then they do not have to say that they use it. You need to make sure you ask the question , does any of your suppliers use it. Their has been a ton of news on this subject and dog food companies know they well lose customers if they aren't careful in how they respond. This was April 5th and she does not say anything about changing suppliers.

Dear Jess,

Thank you for contacting us with this information. Here is the company reply regarding ethoxyquin:

Thank you for your inquiry. There is not any ethoxyquin added to the Taste of the Wild pet foods.

Fish meal is preserved with ethoxyquin on the ships prior to entering port. Ethoxyquin is most effective at preventing rancidity in the highly volatile fish meal. Rancidity in ingredients can lead to severe illness. Fish meal is used in pet food formulas as an excellent quality source of amino acids and omega-3 fatty acids. Omega-3’s are vital for a strong immune system, healthy skin and coat, controlling inflammation and even preventing certain types of cancer.

Most of the ethoxyquin is destroyed in the cooking process, requiring other preservatives to be used. Tests for ethoxyquin are run routinely on Taste of the Wild. The results are typically less than 5ppm. This is equivalent to 0.0005% or 5 ten-thousandth’s of a percent. This is a true trace level that many laboratories are unable to detect. The amount allowed, and considered to be safe, by the FDA is 75ppm.

There is a small supply of ethoxyquin free fish meal available in the United States. However, this is not adequate to meet the supply demands for all pet food manufacturers that use fish meal. Ethoxyquin is being used in scientific research as a cancer fighting antioxidant. When present in controlled or trace amounts, it has never been shown to cause harmful effects.

Sincerely,

--
Melissa Brookshire, DVM


----------



## Susan4 (Aug 24, 2010)

I am transitioning my newly rescued Yellow Lab off of Science diet (i know it's crap, that's what his previous owners fed him) and onto TOTW Wetlands....should he go cold turkey or gradual?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

gradual, gradual, gradual. Take your time it should take a week or two.


----------



## amanda5 (Aug 26, 2010)

hello all, i have a 6 month old blue american pit bull, poor thing is very itchy with red rash all over his underarms n tummy. any suggestions of what to feed a blue pit? i have heard trhat these dogs have many skin allergies, i am currently feeding him pedigree which i recently learned is crapfood basically and he might be allergic to the food dyes in it....i never thought pet food could be so damn diverse..any help woul dbe greatly appreciated! thanks!!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I blame one of my dogs death on pedigree. Your dog could have a issue with grains, but with such a low grade dog food who knows. Change your dogs food to this and if it does not fix the issue you should take him to the vet, you might wanna do that anyway. Could be ""fleas"" also, I had a dog turn totally red because of fleas. This is the time of year for fleas, so make sure you are on top of that.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I know some of you think I am nuts for cooking my dogs eggs and chicken and here is the reason and this is human food...


http://www.heraldnet.com/article/20100826/NEWS02/100829892#Feds.find.salmonella.sources.at.egg.farms


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Amanda Hi,Pedigree has a puppy food?? Here are my budget picks they are all good dog foods-Fromm Family foods has a gold line.Taste of the Wild has wetlands formula.Merrick pet care has Whole Earth farms.If you want to try any of these they are only available at independent pet stores or feed stores.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Amanda-you said that your pit has a red rash all over his tummy and armpits.That sounds like a systemic yeast infection to me...ask your vet to check for it.My cat had that and she licked all the hair off her belly and armpits and had herself bloody,my vet was treating her for allergies,which was not helping,so I did some research and found out that it was a systemic yeast infection,she was treated for yeast and was no longer itchy,stopped licking and all her hair grew back.


----------



## karen_a (Sep 1, 2010)

thanks everyone for your great suggestions. i got a couple samples of TOTW (prairie formaula) and my dog loves it, but i wanted to see if it was any good before i bought a bag. glad you all recomend it! i think i'll try to rotate it with merrick's whole earth farms (provided the pup likes that too )


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Anyone else hear that Diamond Pet was recently purchased by Delmonte? I also heard that Merrick has been sold to a large conglomerate as well. Can someone confirm or deny these rumors?


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

****Bump**** no one has answered this one for me? If someone has info please let me know. See above post


----------



## Joan1 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi all,
I have three german shepherds. The newest one is 10 months old and I am having a very bad time with his digestive system. My other two are 6 years and 5 years old. They are on Diamond Large Breed and doing fine. They have bouts of diarehha (sp?) from time to time from eating stuff they shouldn't when out for walks, but this 10 month old has explosive diarehha. He was just neutered, and the vet thought it could have been the medications, so we kept giving him the metrodinazole pills to firm him up. She up'd the medication to two pills, twice daily and they don't even touch the diarehha. I feel it is definitely a food allergy. I have read so many conflicting articles about which is the best to get. I just bought a small bag of taste of the wild bison and will start him on that--but I am nervous that it is too much protein. Will this food firm him up? It won't adversely affect his coat will it? Any info, along with all the other stuff you have posted will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Smilez4u0102 (Nov 3, 2008)

Amanda-
A red rash on the tummy and arm pits could be a food allergy or a yeast infection, not discounting these two possibilities, but most commonly when dogs present these symptoms in a clinic setting they are skin allergies, typically from grass, pollen, or something on the ground. (Hence the reason its on their underside, the closest to the ground.) In many cases they are seasonal, flaring up usually in the spring or summer depending on which plant they are allergic to. It could also be a fertilizer or another synthetic additive that people place on their grass. Flea allergic dermatitis usually presents itself on the back end and tail region. Many times as well yeast infections will present themselves in areas of the body that can stay warm and moist like under the tail, in the ears, paw pads, or folds of skin. 
Your vet will most likely either put your pooch on a systemic steroid such as prednisone, or if its not that extreme they may recommend a topical steroid spray like Genesis.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Joan, I have had German Shepherds for years (Tony is my 6th) he is doing great on Orijen L.B.P and did great on Horizon Legacy. You can get a grip on his poo by getting some canned dog pumpkin. Grinding up raw fresh beets helps, but is not as good as pumpkin. Diamond is a very low grade dog food. I do recommend Taste of the Wild-wetlands and yes it is made by Diamond. Feeding cheap dog food to Shepherds can come back and bite you, I know I lost one due to feeding cheap dog food. If you start feeding Orijen or one of these foods you well notice a difference in their coats in a week. Always change foods slowly or they well get bad poo.

The A list
1.	Orijen
2.	Acana, Harvest, Pacifica & Grassland only.
3.	Blue Wilderness
4.	Wellness Core
5.	Go, Grain free only.
6.	Acana, the rest of Acana products.
7.	Taste of the Wild, wetlands & prairie only, Grain free
8.	Artemis
9.	Fromm
10.	Merrick, before grain.
11.	Horizon Legacy
12. Evo

The B list
1. Now, Grain free. 
2. GO, free indurance,chicken,salmon only
3. Merrick
4. Evangers
5. Timberwolf
5. Instinct
6. Wellness
7. Solid Gold
8. Canidae
9. Natures Logic
10. First Mate
11. Kirkland, Costco
12. California Natural

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Joan, you should also be feeding 2 smaller meals a day, that can help. This site is great and very educational, this lady is very sharp.

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients


----------



## Joan1 (Sep 5, 2010)

Jess--thank you very, very much! It has been a day and a half (3 feedings) and his poop is starting to firm up! The Taste of the Wild food seems (crossing fingers) to be working. I was giving him pumpkin mixed in with his food, as our local pet food store mentioned that, but then vet said to stop that and give him more pills. I was a bit concerned about giving him such a high protein dog food, as i gave our cats some EVO dry cat food that had no carbs, and her coat got very greasy and she got VERY fat. 
I think will stick with Taste of the Wild for now, as it seems to be working, and as it is sold at a local place. For me to get to a pet smart or petco, it's an hour's drive (at least) there and and hour back, so I would like to be at least a little more convenient. I wasn't aware until reading all this that the Diamond brand large breed wasn't very good food. I think we may gradually switch our other dogs to a better brand. 
Thank you very much for your time and wisdom. I will check out the website you have listed.


----------



## Joan1 (Sep 5, 2010)

Who knew that solid poops would make me so happy?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Protein from meat is great for your dogs and cats, it's protein from other sources whats bad. You most likely are over feeding kitty. Evo is a great food.

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=protein_myth


----------



## Oskar (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi, I currently feed my 3.5 month German Shepherd puppy, TOTW Pacific Stream formula as recommended by the breeder. I am looking at switching him to the EVO or Orijen, however, I read on another site that those foods may have too much protein for large breed puppys...i think they had around 40%, my TOTW has 25%...any thoughts or recommendations would be appreciated. 

I might ad that he seems to be doing fine on the TOTW and his coat is very shiny and soft but I am a little concerned about Ethoxyquin issue.

Thank you!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Oskar,PLEASE check out my post about protein. Our GSD's need protein, they are big strong dogs. If you are worried about the big E. and you like TOTW, then switch slowly over to their wetlands formula, I rotate that in my feedings. I mainly feed Orijen to my GSD and he is awesome. You "should" be feeding him a large breed puppy food at this stage of his life and Orijen Large Breed Puppy is heads and tails above the rest. My dog is 14 months old and I still feeding him O.L.B.P. GSD'S need a lot of Glucosamine and Orijen has 3-4 times as much as the next best dog food.
Glucosamine (min.)	1400 mg/kg
Chondroitin (min.)	1200 mg/kg


Check mine out at,,

http://3toestony.shutterfly.com/


----------



## brody's_mom (Sep 10, 2010)

ive been feeding my dog the bison and salmon dry food for about a year now, and i can honestly say it's the only food that agrees with his stomach (hes allergic to chicken). he was a malnourished rott/doberman/hound 3 month old puppy when i got him, and he looks AWESOME.....needless to say this dry food brought him back to life


----------



## Brenda_Tayler (Sep 13, 2010)

My dog Maggie had liquid stools for 1.5 yrs. We were at the vet all the time, using many parasite meds, getting 2nd opinions, boling ground turkey or hamburger to mix with rice, etc. Then we tried TOTW. My chessie had the first solid stools in her life! When we switched to the wetlands formula for the lab and chessie, it even got rid of their gas! I cannot praise this dog food enough, and it is a real bargain when compared to the vets allergy foods.


----------



## NWhaley220 (Sep 14, 2010)

Switching my dog over to this today to the Bison and Venison brand.. Pretty excited really found it at a local feed store pretty inexpensive fit's my budget, and I think my dog will like it. Guess we will see


----------



## NWhaley220 (Sep 14, 2010)

Okay so I'm going to be going and buying this dog food for my GSD, and I was wondering those of you that have GSD's what brand would you recommend for optimal nutrition the wet land or the prairie?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Both are good, I like the wet lands a little more. I can tell you this my GSD loves the wet lands better. The Prairie has canola oil, Wet lands does not. Prairie has potatoes before the 1st fat or oil Wet lands does not, which leads to a little more meat. Just a little note, always try to add a little gluosamine to a GSD's diet, it is good for their hips.


----------



## NWhaley220 (Sep 14, 2010)

thank you! He already gets glucose.... Off to the pet store!


----------



## jaimie44 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey Jess. Is there a way to contact you other than here? I need some of your expertise in dealing with someone not from this board! thanx!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I get very frustrated with people also. I would rather not put up my E-mail address because I am sure I would get a ton of nasty e-mails. I guess you could send me a PM in the forums here, which means you'll have to register. I go by the name of GermanSheperdlover. In the forums here, the majority are raw feeders so if you post be ready for, the we are better than you attitude because we feed raw. "Do not expect me" to be an expert in dealing with people, LOL. I do have a nasty temper, LOL. Keep in mind, even GOD could not change the ideas some people have about certain dog foods.


----------



## jaimie44 (Aug 10, 2010)

LOL! Thanks Jess...Im already a member of the forums so Ill shoot u a pm. I just need some facts is all!


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jess-no way, you??? A nasty temper??? lol jk


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Jaimie, I sent you a PM, but their is no way she is gonna open up that closed little mind of hers to try and see the light. I have tried many times before and some people just lock it shut. My Ex for example, I would buy good cat food for her cats and she would still feed whiskers to them. The Evo would just sit there until I feed it to them, then she would complain about it.


----------



## jaimie44 (Aug 10, 2010)

All is not lost tho Jess! Im not trying to open her mind (hers is obviously filled with visions of profit) just trying to help my friend see thru the BS and keep her pup on the right track. Thank you...Im off to read the pm


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jess-your Ex sounds like a real B*tch...how could she be so clueless about pet food when your so knowledgeable?? opposites attract,I guess.....


----------



## NWhaley220 (Sep 14, 2010)

okay so my dog is on totw and I have a question after checking numerous pet stores that I can buy the dry food from non of them seem to carry the wet food, my dog get 1tbs a night mixed with his dry food so what would be a good comparable wet food that I know I'll be able to find?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I can't say for sure what would be a good match for your dog,but you should rotate dog food. I mix Tonys powdered vitys in 1/3 of a can of Innova puppy food. He loves it and his stools stay firm.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Nichole-Merrick's canned is really good.They use human grade ingredients.Their 5 star canned must taste really good,the way my dogs eat it!They also make a canned value line called Whole Earth Farms which is about half the price of the 5 star line,if money is an issue.My dogs really like the Whole Earth Farms too..it has really good ingredients,no nasty stuff.


----------



## Leslie2 (Sep 19, 2010)

I started feeding my Australian Shepherd the TOTW both can and dry food, we also supplement with a raw food diet varying from venison, ground beef, and chicken. My question is when I am feeding him exclusively the TOTW I notice he has FREQUENT bowel movements like 3 in one day which is not normal for him, do you experience this as well? Concerned he is not digesting alot of this food.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

I was just on TOTW website and they have 2 new formulas 1 dog and 1 cat.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Hummm, it doesn't look as good.. Canola oil, ugh,, potato protein, salt and,, 2 meat & 3 others before the oil....No fat, good for old dogs I would guess.

Ingredients
Lamb, lamb meal, sweet potatoes, potatoes, peas, canola oil, potato protein, roasted lamb, tomato pomace, natural flavor, salt, choline chloride, mixed tocopherols (a natural preservative and source of vitamin E) dried chicory root, taurine, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Yeah,I think the Wetlands is their best formula.I don't really like the Prairie or Pacific Stream that much either....are they terrible,no a million times better than anything at the grocery store or Walmart.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh come on, some people love ol roy,,,LOL. 

I agree and I have wetlands in my rotation and we all know why, ducky good. I have no real issues with Prairie. I would like to see the oil replaced and the salt removed but it is far from bad. I am trying to stay away from chicken and fish meal. The first 6 ingredients in this are excellent.


Bison, lamb meal, chicken meal, egg product, sweet potatoes, peas, potatoes, canola oil, roasted bison, roasted venison, natural flavor, tomato pomace, ocean fish meal, salt, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

I agree,I would rather see Salmon oil than Canola oil.And with the"ocean fish meal" I would rather they name which fish it is,instead of the generic term.I would like to see the salt removed also.....


----------



## Karin1 (Sep 23, 2010)

Saw that someone said their dog had a chicken allergy so they were feeding the bison formula? Hello? The prairie and wetlands formulas both have chicken meal in them. Taste of the Wild is not that great. It is made by Diamond who makes Diamond (crap), Diamond Naturals, Chicken Soup, Premium Edge, Solid Gold, Canidae, and a host of other brands. How do you expect to get a consistently high quality food when the manufacturer is sourcing such large amounts of ingredients for so many different foods? Buy a food from a smaller company that you trust and you know that you are getting consistently high quality ingredients.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I totally disagree, Taste of the Wild-wetlands and prairie are very good dog foods. Solid Gold and Canidae are also very good foods. Yes, diamond is questionable, but these companies have to over look the production, even if you are in house. How do you know they are using the same suppliers? My guess is they do with some ingredients but I doubt with all.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey Jess I just put my dogs on TOTW wetlands,they have had 3 feedings so far and both really like it.No digestive issues,I switched them cold turkey,just like I always do,but all the brands I use are high quality,and most are grain free.Someone posted an E-mail from TOTW that stated that they have started sourcing all of their fish-fish meal from an E-free supplier starting in May,so if you have a bag with a best by date of June 2011 it is E-free.....


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I just gave Tony the last of his Horizon Legacy tonight I have a little TOTW left then we are gonna try some Fromms surf and turf. But his main food of course Orijen.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

TOTW is a big hit with my 2.They love the Fromm's surf & turf also,actually they love anything Fromm,it's one of my fav's.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Regarding ethoxyquin, here’s a copy of a letter I received from Dr. Janet Rettenmaier (one of the staff veterinarians at Diamond) on July 17, 2010:

We are now using naturally preserved fish mean in all of our products. Even prior to the transition to natural mixed tocopherols (vitamin E), there were absolutely no health risks involved with feeding any of these foods. The switch to mixed tocopherols to preserve our fish meal was a response to customer demand. Fortunately, we were able to secure a supply of naturally preserved fish meal and shelf life studies have proven that we are able to maintain the product’s freshness throughout the shelf life of the product.

Homeland security does outline preservation using ethoxyquin, however alternative methods of preservation are available by special request. Our supplier has obtained all the required permits in order to use the natural preservative instead of ethoxyquin.

Janet L. Rettenmaier, DVM, MS
Director of Veterinary Services
Diamond Pet Foods


----------



## Smilez4u0102 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey guys, whats better...Blue Buffalo or Taste of The Wild Wetlands? Also, what do you think of the catfood Taste of the Wild Rocky Mountain Feline?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

`I like the wetlands, waaay better!!

I don't have a cat, but I just looked at it and it seems alright No grains, but it did contain potato protein. I would have no problem feeding it to a cat if I had one.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I feed my EX's cats Iiki Cat sardine or mackerel & sardine, they go nuts over it and it has pretty big pieces of fish in it..Spendy!! So they don't get it to often...


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Oppps, I meant Tiki Cat. My finger has a big bandage on it, cut it pretty good.


----------



## Smilez4u0102 (Nov 3, 2008)

I thought it would be okay because its TOTW...but I know that no matter what profit is most important to big companies. Commercial pet foods can be so difficult. 

Cats have a tendency to get kidney and/or urinary problems, although my year old cat hasnt had these issues. Does anyone have any comment about TOTW and these this?


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Lauren,hi my cats love TOTW Rocky Mountain,they also like the new Canyon River formula.But I do rotate their food between Fromm and Merrick also.They are so soft and shiny,even their eyes seem to have a glow...my mom just recently thanked me for suggesting these foods for her cat,she has noticed a big change in her cat also.She used to feed grocery store brands and her cat always felt dirty and greasy.But after 6 months on good foods she is the picture of health too.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Michelle or Jess, do you guys know why the calories in TOTW grain free diets are so low compared to other grain free diets on the market? I don't use TOTW it wouldn't keep weight during the working season, and it gave my Dobie horrible stools and horrendous gas. I still think the ingredients are A+, but definately not a good choice for my dog. But I was wondering also why are the calories so low in their formulas?


----------



## Leigh1 (Oct 5, 2010)

Lauren, I am not sure about Taste of the Wild, but Wellness has food for urinary problems for cats. My vet said it was fine that I feed both of that cats the food even though it is only my male that has the problem. If you are concerned it is a good brand and may help prevent urinary problems from occurring.


----------



## jj1 (Oct 7, 2010)

I have been feeding my 2-year old 62-pd chocolate lab totw for over a year now. His coat was turning different shades of brown (spotty) and the switch to totw made his coat absolutely chocolate, beautiful and shiny. I was sold! Lately, for the last few months, he's been "off" his food. Everything is ok with him health wise, but he has no interest in his food. He will go a day or more without eating. He still loves to eat anything else he can get his paws on, including and especially the cats' totw! I have tried switching flavors but that doesn't seem to make a big difference (I've tried the bison, the salmon and the new lamb one - he really didn't like that!) He likes the wet food so I can mix it with that, but he used to devour the dry stuff. Sometimes he doesn't even get up when I feed him and other times he goes over to it and then walks away. Eventually he does eat though. Any suggestions? Other brands to try?


----------



## tomgif (Oct 9, 2010)

Help! My 3 dogs have been gaining weight on TOTW Bison & Venison. My 5yr old Lab gained 10 lbs this year as weighed at his physical at the end of June. I don't remember the gain on my 5 yr Springer Spaniel, but it was too much. The Cocker Spaniel wasn't too bad. 

We switched to TOTW very early this year; nothing else jumps out as changed. We switched because the Lab had been bringing his food back up on different food. My wife has implored my to stop taking them to (Wisconsin) brat fries, etc and buying a brat, etc to share between the three. They get insignificant table scraps, etc. My wife often fries one egg to split 3 ways on top of their food. She usually puts SOMETHING extra with their meals, but it is so small. She feeds noticeably smaller portions than on the bag. 

My wife and I are near retirement, our children are long gone and our lifestyle is very much slower. Frankly, the dogs sleep a lot. They get a walk about 4-5 times weekly; the Lab gets about 2.5 miles each time, the Springer about 1.25 and the Cocker about .5 miles. About once a week, little kids from the neighborhood come to play tennis ball with the Springer (only). She get plenty of exercise; I usually have to stop the fun when she is both too exhausted and hyper. 

What are we doing wrong? I need to get their weight down! (1. All dogs are rescue dogs; no claims are made that they are pure breds; 2. The Springer gets violently ill with any fish products.)


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

jj-maybe he's just tired of the formula?? I use and recommend Fromm and Merrick.I also rotate brands/formulas every time the bag is empty.My dogs really love Fromm.Fromm has grain free Surf & Turf,and Merrick has Before Grain(grain free).I also use Fromm Gold,it has good grains.There is also Orijen,if your willing to spend the $$$$$.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

tomgif-My advice for your overweight dogs would be-eat less and exercise more.I would cut out all treats and extras.And also feed each dog a little less food.And get them moving more.My 75 pound lab only eats 3 cups a day,and is very active.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Michelle is correct on both counts. 

But once you start feeding canned they well lose interest in dry !!

When feeding these better dog foods you really well find that they don't need as much. You need to get those couch potato dogs up and going.


----------



## Cindy6 (Oct 13, 2010)

I've been feeding my GSD TOTW for about 4 months. He looks fabulous and has really slimmed down (from 108 to about 90 pds). His coat is beautiful and he loves it. One problem...

Every few days, his digestion gets messed up. Little vomiting and loose stools. Has anyone else experienced this? Is he maybe missing something in his diet? He LOVES vegetables - of any kind - but if I give him any little bit it seems to upset his stomach now. 

Any advice?


----------



## Karen_W. (Oct 13, 2010)

Nicole,
Go to a feed store or tractor supply well first call Diamond and tell them that store doesn't or won't carry the food and they will get it to the store for you whether the store orders it or not by doing a 'tack on' delivery with request to you the buyer. Great company Diamond they help farmers so I would go to a nearby feed store or tractor supply if the pet stores give you crap. The feed stores will work willingly with you and geez you save money because they are usually cheaper. Tell them what you want and preorder and they set it aside for you. I never buy pet food any more at the pet stores.


----------



## Gina4 (Oct 13, 2010)

I have two dogs and am looking for something to switch them to. They are currently on Blue Buffalo fish, but my catahoula is not to fond of it. It takes him forever to finish his dinner. It there a TOTW flavor I should try? I was also wonderinf if it is ok to sitch flavors and the main protein everyonce in a while or should I always stick to one kind. I know I would get bored eating the same thing all the time and I have heard variying answers on this.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Cindy-for dogs with sensitive stomachs I recommend Fromm 4 star foods,the company says that the foods are interchangeable,with no digestive upset.And just like you,your dog doesn't want to eat the same thing every day for the rest of his life.My dogs love the Surf & Turf and the Duck.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Cindy, German Shepherds are known for having bad poo. Tony is my 6th GSD and all of them have had issues. I keep 2 cans of pumpkin dog food around at all times. You only have to give them about 4 good size tablespoons and it usually well clear it up. Now, Tony well eat just about anything, from kitty and raccoon roka to plastic ketchup containers. I feed mine Orijen and TOTW-wetlands and he is way better with the Orijen. First Mate, is also a very clean dog food, but if you feed that I would recommend additional meat(you should do that anyway). TWO things you need to make "sure" of, HAS HE BEEN CHECKED FOR WORMS?, my vet charges 12 bucks to check stool samples? Almost all German Shepherds are allergic to fleas, so make sure you check those 2 items ASAP. I can't say enough about fleas and GSD's, I had one turn totally red and I mean red red and it totally freaked me out. Fleas well also give them hot-spots, back by their tails and about 12-14 inches up their backs. Fleas well really do GSD's in and can effect them in a lot of different ways.
Michelle is correct and Horizon Legacy is another good one for GSD's. But if you can afford it, Orijen is the way to go.


----------



## Cindy6 (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks for the input Jess & Michelle.
Yes he's been checked recently, and this is almost an on/off problem - why we changed him to TOTW in the first place in addition to the ingredients. But seems a little more frequent lately.

Might try the Orijen, like the Glucosomine. First I heard of the pumpkin - will try that definitely!


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

My gsd just tried Taste of The Wild canned Wetlands today and was almost begging when I opened it. My dog is never enthused about mealtime, but he loved this. I'm gonna try the dry later this month when his current food runs out.


----------



## Rod (Oct 18, 2010)

Jess, others - I have 2 active 40 lb. dogs, 11 and 7, I have been feeding California Natural Chicken & Rice for the last few years. Only thing I have noticed is they seem to have 1 firm stool and then a smaller soft one not long after. The vet recommended 1/2 CN and 1/2 KD, along with 2000 mgs of fish oil/day, for my 11 year old for a kidney problem and her tests are normal now. I am getting another dog soon, 7 months old, and am wanting to change to a better quality food, Orijen, TOTW, etc. The vet says that a higher protein diet can stress the kidneys, so I am in a quandry as to what to do. Any suggestions?


----------



## Xeph (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm using TOTW Pacific Stream for one of my Shepherds and High Prairie for another. My male CANNOT tolerate the High Prairie. He gets horribly soft stools covered in mucous.

My little bitch is currently transitioning to High Prairie from Pacific Stream, but I have to say, as awesome as the food is, I had an EXTREMELY sick dog for a week.


----------



## Amy4 (Oct 26, 2010)

I moved my Welsh Corgi and my two cats to Taste of the Wild when I found out that Innova/California Natural had been sold to Procter&Gamble. My dog loves it and had NO adverse effects from the switch even though I didn't transition it as slowly as recommended. I was more careful with mixing the new food in with my cats' former food and was very pleased that they both accepted it right away and indeed preferred it to what they were eating before (Innova). One of my cats has a history of runny stools, sometimes with bleeding. She has done very well on Taste of the Wild. My dog is on his second 30 lb. bag and the cats are on their second 15 bag as well. 

I plan to continue feeding this and would rate both foods a 9/10.

Amy


----------



## Kathy_Jones (Oct 26, 2010)

When I first got my puppy and had him a few weeks, I had tried everything to clear up his skin irritations and relieve his chronic itching. The vet told me it was either an allergy to fleas and that monthly shots would be necessary and could become expensive over time, or it was an allergy to the glueten in dog food. Thank goodness it was to foods, and after trying a number of foods for a few more weeks with little to no results, I came across Taste of the Wild and was amazed at the change that occurred in less than three weeks!
The itching stopped and the redness and irritation lessened in the first week and had totally disappeared by the end of the third. He has been fed TOTW for the 2+ years that I have had him and he is a very healthy and happy mutt!
The recommendations on the food suggested that one does NOT feed TOTW as the only food the dog or cat gets as first; it is to introduced gradually since it is so rich in nutrients and can cause gastric & intestinal upsets if is not introduced slowly into their diet. It took about a good 10 days or so, but soon he was eating only TOTW and had little to no problems with loose stool or other gastric problems. 
I whole-heartedly recommend this brand to anyone that has a dog or cat, as it not only satisfies their nutritional needs, but it brings out the best qualities of the natural animal that we so love in cats and dogs. My dog is happy and healthy, and satisfied with his four flavors of TOTW, and I have introduced it to my cat, who also loves both flavors for cats.
PJones


----------



## The_Canadian (Nov 7, 2010)

my little girl chihuahua/jack russel is in great shape! the food reduced her stool size!


----------



## Karen_W. (Oct 13, 2010)

Xeph> Where was the mucas? I have a sick Pom with yellow mucas on one of his hot spots and discovered he has Major Candida and may be having a major die-off from the Candida. He is still eating but has just started sleeping a lot. He is not itching and whining. He has only been on the food solidly 2 weeks but one month with the transfer. I wondered if anyone had heard of this? My other dogs are doing great. Even Mom's Ripley had stopped scratching. The reason its odd is he always itches and I wondered if he was okay and quietly sleeping A LOT. They were all on a solid KibblesNBits diet 4 years and had so many problems including being thin, ictching, major hair loss, paw chewing, furniture licking, etc. Almost all has ended except this little ripple. An online herbal vet said it was a Candidta die-off. I have Candida and it smells like it does when I have a die-off in detoxing my body.


----------



## Karen_W. (Oct 13, 2010)

UPDATE I love TOTWild and give it 10 stars. Just talked to vet over phone and he said it's definitely a Candida die-off and the antioxidants IN totwILD are triggering it. Great! Told me to bath him in Tea Tree Oil and watch over him. hE SAID Alex is, as odd as it sounds, in the healing process. My brother said "Hell, if I itched for years day and night no matter how many baths I got and finally stoped itching, I would sleep for days too." I guess I had not thought of it that way.


----------



## Sean2 (Nov 22, 2010)

The 'antioxidant blend' described in the summary at the top of this page is actually Ethoxyquin, a chemical preservative classified as a pesticide by the FDA. 

Yes, its an antioxidant, but almost all preservatives are antioxidants; that doesn't mean they are natural or healthy. It is certainly a far more controversial than tomato pomace.


----------



## Christine_W (Nov 23, 2010)

We switched to TOTW for a couple reasons. My great dane pup has started developing a rash even though we had him on another great food. I decided to start him on a completely grain free diet and found TOTW. He made the switch easily, loved it, and rash cleared up within a week! Second, they had 3 different flavors we could use for him so he wasn't always having to eat the same food everye...boring!! Now they have introduced a lamb formula also....love the variety!! Keep it up TOTW.


----------



## Terry_C (Nov 23, 2010)

I switched my 2 yr old mini schnauzer to Taste of Wild and the result was a very oily and stinky dog. I guess I will try something else. Vet says Iams or Science Diet. Any suggestions?


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Sean-I Thought you might find this letter I received on July 17 from Diamond’s staff vet, Dr. Janet Rettenmaier reassuring:

We are now using naturally preserved fish mean in all of our products. Even prior to the transition to natural mixed tocopherols (vitamin E), there were absolutely no health risks involved with feeding any of these foods. The switch to mixed tocopherols to preserve our fish meal was a response to customer demand. Fortunately, we were able to secure a supply of naturally preserved fish meal and shelf life studies have proven that we are able to maintain the product’s freshness throughout the shelf life of the product.

Homeland security does outline preservation using ethoxyquin, however alternative methods of preservation are available by special request. Our supplier has obtained all the required permits in order to use the natural preservative instead of ethoxyquin.

Janet L. Rettenmaier, DVM, MS
Director of Veterinary Services
Diamond Pet Foods

This information goes for all the products made by Diamond


----------



## Randy1 (Dec 1, 2010)

I just started my 6 month old German Shepherd on TOTW High Prairie formula a few days ago and I couldn't be more pleased. Sam has not had any bad reactions to the new food and he absolutely loves it. His energy level has definitely increased.....he usually has a nap after our 30 min run every morning but now I have to run him a bit longer to burn up the extra energy. Ive also noticed his coat is getting softer too. I was worried about changing his diet but I transitioned slowly and haven't had one issue(his poops are still normal). The best part is I have noticed I dont have to feed as much of this as I did his old food so the extra $ I spent is actually a better value. I am lucky enough to have a local store that carries this food so it is also convenient and they carry all of the formulas so I can switch his food once in awhile. I can't say one negative thing about this food. 2 thumbs up. Thank You TOTW.


----------



## Cat_C. (Dec 9, 2010)

My Maddie is a Silver Lab mix and she has had allergy issues for 3 years now. Can not find what exactly she is allergic too but after reading reviews of TOTW, I thought I'd try it. I made the transition slowlyh and we had no ill effects. She has been on the High Prairie for about month now. She has always had a soft coat expect for her back near her tail, it was always course feeling, but now it is soft as well. I also noticed that her energy level has risen and she is wanting to play more than before. The cat is not too happy about that as Maddie tries to play with him. Her scratching has almost stopped completely, but she still is licking.....My concern is that she seems to be gaining weight and I believe that is due to the high protien in TOTW. She usually weighs between 38-43lbs and she gets a cup of food (per the vets advice to keep her at her current weight) a day, which does not seem like much to me, but she does get a couple treats a day too. I am going to see if the other flavors have the same protien percent and go from the there. I keep hearing horror stories and wonder if I should change food again, but she does seem to be doing good with TOTW. I used Holistic Selects prior to this and she did ok on it too, but did not seem to like the taste as well.


----------



## Cindy8 (Dec 13, 2010)

I read all the reviews this past year and decided to switch my boxer, Lucy from her grain food to TOTW. She was having trouble with her anal glands, a rash on her belly and some balding spots. After a year now on TOTW she is doing great. I haven't been back to the vet with any anal gland issues. He had recommended surgery. Her belly is clear of her rash, and her balding spots are completely gone. I can't say enough about how pleased I am with this food. I highly recommend it.


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi Cindy. I adopted a dog 3 1/2 yrs. ago, and realized it had anal gland problems (not infections or anything--just gross, stinky leaks at times). My big dog that passed away never had that problem. Anyhow, food really does make all the difference. The vet told me my dog's problems was most likely from allergies, but only told me to give him Claritin or Benadryl everyday. I never realized it was probably a FOOD allergy until a LONG time later. I adopted 2 more dogs this year. After experimenting w/foods, and after blaming only corn on some of the problems, I realized that wheat was REALLY triggering the anal gland problems--they were very frequent (Yuck!). What an improvement while the dogs ate Chicken Soup, Diamond Naturals or Kirkland (which I have them on now). I really want to try Costco's Nature's Domain and also try Taste of the Wild someday. My one dog not only had the anal gland problems, but gets kinda red on his underside at times. Maybe the grain-free food would make a difference.

Cat C. - Hi. Since TOTW is grain-free like Nature's Domain--I thought the following information from the Nature's Domain Facebook site could be useful to you:

We do get comments from time to time about how dogs can gain weight easily on Nature's Domain. This is true; it is grain-free and the additional nutrients that go into making the food are more caloric. You really have to watch the amount fed in relation to the exercise your dog gets. Ideally, you want them to remain lean


----------



## Angela3 (Dec 21, 2010)

I switched all 10 of my dogs to TOTW about a year ago and have had amazing results. I had tried just about every high quality food out there when this food was suggested to me. My 2 year old boxer had been having rashes and ear infections and the vet couldnt figure out what the allergy was to until we switched her to TOTW and everything cleared up. My 4 yr old pitbull had allergies all her life and was prone to ear and skin infections until we put her on the Pacific Stream formula. My 2 year old cattledog/am staff has a very sensitive stomach and has gone from having weekly flair ups to one every 6 months or less. I feed all of my dogs the Pacific Stream formula and one of my boxers High Prairie as she requires a higher protein and fat content. All of the dogs had their problems clear up, their coats are healthy and soft, they eat less then any other food I had tried and there is alot less yard scooping. This is the only food I feed rescues that come through and the only one I advise people to feed. The benefits far outweigh the cost.


----------



## nan1 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi Michelle: You might not remember but you recommended Taste of the Wild for my finicky dogs. I just tried it and I can't believe how my little dog started eating it. He likes High Prairie and Wetland. Wow! Finally he likes something. He didn't like the other flavors. But only my one little one liked it the other 2 walked away from it. So now my big dog likes Orijen, my little chihuahua likes taste of the wild and my other little chihuahua mix still doesn't like any dry I tried. Now I found out it is made by Diamond foods which scares me and I read this response on a forum. Should I be worried about feeding this to my dogs? 
Thanks,
Nan


----------



## DebJ (Jan 7, 2011)

I have two 7 month old miniature schnauzers. One has had diarrhea almost from the day we brought them home, while the other one can just about eat dirt and not have a problem. The breeder was feeding them Royal Canin, but that was a bit expensive for us. I (rather naively) bought them Purina Puppy Chow thinking it was just fine for them. I had never thought to research dog foods before. The diarrhea got worse. I had him tested, which came back negative. He's been on antibiotics, Metronidazole, Kaopectate...you name it. I finally had to paper train the two of them because he was literally going every 20 minutes. We switched foods, but of course we went from one bad quality food to another because I simply didn't know any better. We even took them off dry kibble and fed them boiled chicken, pumpkin, yogurt etc. with no better results. We finally started getting the higher quality foods but didn't have much success. Even Blue Buffalo didn't make a whole lot of difference. Finally my husband brought home a bag of Rachel Ray's Nutrish. Believe it or not the diarrhea disappeared within two days. I finally decided to research it to find out what was in it and whether or not to continue. Uh...nope. Found out it was rather low quality for a celebrity like her to have her name on it. I then started seriously researching and found Innova Evo. WAY too expensive but I got a coupon from the company for a free bag. At the same time we bought a bag of the TOTW High Prairie. We were really shocked at the price difference between the two products (same weight 6.6 lbs) since they were both highly recommended and seemed to have the same high quality ingredients. While the boys liked the Evo well enough, and did well on it, I decided that if they did well on the TOTW we would stick with that. They've eaten almost all of the High Prairie and love it. Both their stools are normal and even much smaller in size and the smell is much less noticeable. I have finally, for the first time since summer, been able to get them on a bathroom schedule that will see them completely house trained very soon. They have plenty of energy and their coats are thicker. We just bought a larger bag of the Wetlands because the store was out of the High Prairie, so we'll see how well they like that flavor. All in all, I highly recommend TOTW.


----------



## tim2 (Jan 7, 2011)

i had all my springers on purina one...good food, then came the dog die-off a few years back and i switched to a more natural holistic food...tried canadia...was good at first then as time went by my springers started itching /hot spots etc......i kept reviewing and trying other brands all good quality ,,,then i fell upon TOTW.....this is a very high end food.....yes its made at the diamond plant in missouri but the dog problems were east coast problems that were distributed nation wide....that being said my pups have been on this stuff for 3 years....phenominal coats.....bright eyes...energy up the ying/yang...well what else can i say...i tried all their brands feed them the BISION in the winter....outside most of the time...and recently tried the new SMOKED LAMB.....THEY LOVE IT......

PS....if you use the "BLUE" food they are having litigation problems concerning ingredient labeling issues......


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

I just had to switch my dog off TOTW. He was on By Nature duck but its not available in large bags and is only available 40 miles away so I tried TOTW Wetlands instead. He wouldn't even get close to the bowl, in 3 days he ate a total of 2 cups and it was difficult getting him to eat that. He had diarhea for 2 1/2 days. His food was mixed properly, he's used to food switching. He loves their canned formulas so I was hoping he'd like the dry because its readily available near my home. He is a picky eater but I had never seem this kind of reaction from him. I returned the bag and got Holistic Select Duck. He likes it and his stools have returned to normal. Holistic Selects prices are higher than I'd like, but if it works. I'll continue with TOTW canned.


----------



## Maureen1 (Jan 11, 2011)

I have tried the many higher quality dog foods out there. Canadae, Blue Buffalo, etc.... None compare to Taste of the Wild. When I brought my rescue Shepherd home 1 1/2 years ago he have hardly any hair on the inside of his legs. His fur was extremely dry-just like hay. His limping was so bad we had him X-rayed when he was neutered. He was diagnosed with hip-dysplasia. Within 2 weeks his fur showed amazing improvement. He no longer limps, plays hard with his sisters, and truly looks and acts like the beautiful shepherd he is. My Golden has also benefitted. No longer does she scratch and itch, nor does she get anymore hot spots. I will continue feeding my dogs TOTW as it is the best food with the best price!


----------



## Laura7 (Jan 12, 2011)

I have not tired all of the TOTW formulas, but so far I have been VERY happy with it. I have tried several brands of food for my dogs, and this one seems to work well for BOTH of them. And the fact that it is grain-free and still at a great price is awesome. Some of the improvements I have seen since switching to TOTW is improved stools, FINALLY a glossy coat, and reduced ear infections. I have no reason to use anything else. My only complaint is that it is fairly low in calories and one of my dogs has very high metabloism and Ih ave to feed alot of it. But this is a huge plus for the overweight pet population. If your pet is overweight, I would expect to see a drastic improvement by feeding TOTW, especially the lamb formula, it is the lowest in Calories.


----------



## Laura7 (Jan 12, 2011)

I also want to add that when switching to TOTW, I had to do it cold turkey for both of my dogs due to severe problems with the previous food. NEITHER of them got the runs once and transitioned perfectly right away.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Laura, 

Have you asked Diamond Pet where they source their ingredients from? Specifially their meat meals, like the chicken meal? I am 100% sure they will tell you it's proprietary information LOL b/c there are only a few rendering plants producing the meat meals in the USA and large and small companies alike generally bid a price for the meals. Generally the lowest bid for the largest quantity wins. I'm not saying Diamond or TOTW is bad, in fact I feed TOTW to my pug, my Doberman has been on Diamonds Naturals Extreme Athlete lately for the high calories, but don't be fooled, these pet food companies are not putting fresh chicken breast and prime rib in these bags of dog food, otherwise it would cost similar to foods like Orijen.


----------



## Laura7 (Jan 12, 2011)

I know they aren't putting in fresh chicken breasts and steak, but there's a difference in my mind between chicken meat, duck, etc, and euthanized dogs and cats! My mind can't comprehend that.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

I agree, there's a difference, but have you ever wondered how such PREMIUM


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

I agree, there's a difference and it's likely from the vitamin/mineral content, not the meat source. As stated if you don't believe me, ask any of your favorite pet food companies to give you the name of the rendering plant(s) they source their meat meals from and I assure you they will tell you that information if properietary, due to the fact that most of them use the same handful of rendering plants available in the USA, with the exception of a few brands like Orijen.


----------



## Laura7 (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm not saying I don't believe you. Because I know the meat in the food is rendered somehow, somewhere if it's in meal form and I don't know exactly what's in it. The video I linked was from a website that I am trying to find, and it stated how ingredients like meat and bone meal, animal fat, and animal digest, or any other "unnamed" meat source can certainly come from dogs and cats or ANY soruce of meat like road kill which is usually always rotting by the time it is used. And if I see any of those ingredients on the bag, I will not purchase it. What is in black and white on the ingredients list IS my business and it is my choice. What the company does behind closed doors I will never really know. So I go by what is on the ingredients list, and that's about all I can really make a decision on at that time unless I choose to feed home cooked or raw. I also find it odd that you will actually see hairs in low grade foods and treats that contain meat and bone meal, but foods like TOTW that have duck, quail, etc..FOWL, there are no hairs. It's just sick!!


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've never actually seen hair in dog food before and that's even when I fed Ol' Roy back in the early 90's, but I'm not doubting your stories as I have heard others complain of worse finding than hair in their pet food. I agree unless you feed home made or raw, then kibble is pretty much the same w/ the exception of a limited few. But at the end of the day kibble is still a meat flavored dog biscuit. I'm not a huge fan of meat meal, but I know some companies use meat meal and I probably wouldn't have a problem feeding my dog. If TOTW uses meal meal,, you can probably be assured it's (pork,chicken & beef), since you can't make a definitive name of them based on nutritional content amounts, you would simply label it as one (meat meal) and weight the content equally. I think it's good more people are becoming more informed about what their pets are eating, I hope to see that trend take grab on the human population soon as well.


----------



## Laura7 (Jan 12, 2011)

AHH! Next time you have access to a bag of something like Ol' Roy or Pedigree, grab a handful and look you will see TONS of little black hairs. You can even see them in Milk Bones. Especially Pedigree, there is at least one hair in each kibble sometimes more.. :GAG: It really, really makes me wonder and worry.


----------



## Laura7 (Jan 12, 2011)

The best way is education. When I found out about alot of these practices I was flaming mad. I fed foods like Pedigree, ol roy, Iams, etc. for years and I am saddened by the marketing and claims of "Complete and Balanced" "Really Good Food" etc. I feel bad for the population being sucked in by this advertising, and I feel even worse when I see people raving about foods like this because it's sheer mis-information and they are being robbed in a sense and I feel bad for them. It's NOT that people are stupid, it's that these companies sucked them in. I do wonder, though...When you can buy foods like Pedigree and Ol Roy at such CHEAP prices (.40/lb or less) Say the company makes 100% profit on each lb. ok now it's really .20. Plus they have employees to pay and spends millions on advertising along with other expenses...how much does it really cost them to make and is it even remotely safe to feed?! Not saying the numbers I supplies are correct, but just something I wonder about!


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

I could be wrong, but I don't think any kibble alone is enough to feed for a animal to truly thrive (I could be wrong), but I feel like any kibble is just a meat flavored dog biscuit at best, and if you are truly into the animal health stuff, then add some fresh meat to the diet, many people do raw, I'm not a fan of raw, so I boil or bake my dogs meat when adding it to their diet from time to time. Is there a fix all in K9 nutrition not hardly, but their are things we can do to help I assume, but we have to remember at the end of the day dogs are dogs, and no matter what we do, their lifespan is just not as long as we would hope.


----------



## Laura7 (Jan 12, 2011)

I agree. Except I know dog biscuits aren't made up of a whole lot more generally than by-products and wheat and coloring. I think some brands of Kibble are of course more healthy than dog biscuits, TOTW included. I like their ingredient list. I do add raw meat and cooked meat to my dog's diet on occasion and treats like apples and carrots they really like and take as a reward, even though in raw form friuts and veggies don't really serve a purpose to dogs. The best thing we can do to help is get people informed. Yes, dogs are dogs at the end of the day and we aren't going to get them to live to be 50, but I think pet owners deserve to be treated fairly by pet food companies and they deserve to know what their money is buying. At the VERY LEAST, stop being mislead by claims of some food being nutritionally complete, healthy, etc. Anything that contains cancer causing chemicals, drugs used to euthanize, food colorings, etc, is not healthy!! I feel the same way about people food too btw if anyone thinks I'm insane, LOL!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey Antonio, meat meal is not chicken or such it is anything these companies can get their hands on, to include rats, birds, roadkill and as Laura says rotting meat. I am pretty sure you know it should be a named meal source. You guys are right, we well never know for a 100% percent certain what goes into dog food meal. I just try to choose the ones I feel the best about and it is why I try to add as much meat to Tonys diet as I can afford. When I see statements like what abady puts on there web site I would never considering using that product. This is a quote off their website,,,"Other than the fact that hip dysplasia can be prevented through the judicious feeding of Abady", is a out right stinking lie. So if a dog food company lies like this that tells me how UN-honest they are and I could never trust them. This company also tries to tell people that by-products are OK, another quote, "They have no reproductive disorders, no gastrointestinal breakdowns, thyroid, kidney, heart problems, diabetes, or urinary tract blockages; these breakdowns and others are all nonexistent on properly structured diets containing large supplies of by-products." Pretty unreal if you ask me. I know many other companies make the same kind of ridiculous statements, the sad part is some people believe these lies.


----------



## Laura7 (Jan 12, 2011)

OMG Jess, I just went to the Abady website and I cannot believe I am reading that they claim that hip dysplasia can be PREVENTED, by feeding their food!! WHATEVER!! How catchy! And that breeders are 'unsuccessfully' breeding against it! WOW. It is genetic...and breeders who do hip screenings and have a pedigree and know how to read it ARE successfully getting puppies with low incidents of displasya. Not completley eliminated, but it most certainly is genetic!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

LOL, Having had 5 German Shepherds I have done a ton of research on Hip-dysplasia. I even called the better business beau on them(abady), but not living in that state nor have I feed that food, they would not follow up on my claim against them. This is a pretty good site about dysplasia and some great pictures. I try to keep my dog active as I can and hopefully he does OK.

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+1569&aid=444


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Jess, your right about meat meal in general, I was trying to say a company can use meat meal and it be those items just a mix of other meats, but in most cases it's not. As for hip dyplasia it's not something I've personally dealt with out of my dogs and I hope it's something I don't have to deal with. That's a huge reason as to why I typically prefer working quality dogs as oppose to show bred type dogs of the same breed. I think the major contribute to hip dyplasia is genetics, but another underlying fact is that most pets in North America are overweight just like the human population. The only problem is problems like bad hips, hearts, etcc.. show up sooner on our pets than they typically do on humans.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

The reason you see hair is because it is the fur from the animals thats in the dog food, it would be a by-product. Pedigree contains Meat and Bone Meal and Chicken By-Products Meal, so it could be fur or tiny broken down feathers.
Ol-roy contains Ground yellow corn so it could be the hair from on the top of the corn, keep in mind, they grind up the whole entire corn to include the outer casing and the nob. olroy contains very little if any meat and if it did it would be the fur of the cow, sad but true.


----------



## Laura7 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for the link. It's so funny..so Abady is saying that it is caused by diet and NOT genetic at all. So why is it just a malformation of the hip joint? Wouldn't all the bones in the body be deformed if it was the dog's DIET and NOT genetic?! It would be impossible for the food to trigger one joint system. But not so impossible for genes. And I laughed at the part where they say it is NOT breed specific...It seems that the types of dogs that have a higher dysplasia rate according to OFA statistics are breeds that have an extreme body type such as the saint bernard (size), bulldog, pug, bassett hound, and Neopolitan Mastiff. And there are several sight hounds and running breeds such as the saluki, siberian husky, whippet and borzoi with low incidence. Breed related?! ABSOLUTLEY looks to be!


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi Laura. I watched the video--what an eye-opener. Thanks for the link. 

Hi Antonio. I feel the same way as you. Dogs (and cats) should be provided with more than just dry food--at least for some of their meals. I supplement my dogs' food with beef, chicken, homemade sodium-free broth, eggs, veggies, etc. 

I am reading a book called Dr. Pitcairn's Complete Guide to Natural Health For Dogs & Cats. If you guys haven't read it, it's really good. He has different dog/cat food recipes in it, but he also has "Booster Mixes for Dog Kibble" that I plan on making. He says his boosters are a "convenient way to provide many of the benefits of fresh foods and nutritious supplements and still maintain nutritional balance.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey Antonio-Maybe you didn't see any hairs in Ol'Roy because it doesn't contain any meat.lol


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Michelle, that could very well be correct. I don't have the slighest of clues, heck back then I don't think I read the label on my own food let alone dog food LOL. I think anyone that fed dog food back during those time, likely fed a grain based (corn) dog food like most of us during the early 90's LOL. We did what we thought was right back then, but as information change and become more available we learn differently.


----------



## Kimber1 (Jan 17, 2011)

I put my dog on Taste of the Wild, High Prarie dry and within a week she was having itch butt and leaking. She was itching so bad her mouth was raw from licking it and then a week later her entire body was covered in bumps with itchy skin. Her beautiful coat was dull and she was having more than normal hair loss. She is allergic to something in this food.... When I took the bag back to the doggie health food store, they told me another person had the same complaints from their dog. I have a 65 pound, one year old Blue Pitbull. We switched her to an all natural limited ingredient food and I now have her on Benadryl until she clears up. I'm not sure what's in this food but she has never had anything wrong with her ever until now. I have had her on Wellness and Solid Gold wolf cub before this food and no problems she just didnt like it and that was the reason for the switch in the first place.


----------



## Doglover1 (Jan 17, 2011)

Made all three of my dogs very sick. I'm done with it.


----------



## Pat7 (Jan 17, 2011)

Just bought my first bag of TOTW Pacific Stream Canine formula. I'm hoping for great things. This past summer I lived through a serious outbreak of fleas!!! Once we got that under control we discovered that our golden just continually kept scratching. I knew it wasn't fleas and thought it might just now be a bad habit. So I finally took her to the vet and he put her on Royal Canin Hypoallergic dog food and an antihistamine to stop help stop the itching immediately. Once we were through the perscription and continued with the dog food we're starting to see the scratching start up again. So I bought a small bag of TOTW and found this forum. My golden has a coarse and dull coat towards the base of her tail. I'm hoping to see no more scratching and a better coat.


----------



## James3 (Jan 24, 2011)

My pure bred Siberian LOVES all of the TOTW products. ALL of them. The value is the BEST, the ingredients and fantastic. My Siberian has twice the energy, goes to the bathroom less, his coat is amazing and I did not even transition him to this food! I ran out of Blue Wilderness Chicken and got tired of paying $55.00 for 24lbs of food so a friend who is owns two Siberians recommended TOTW and the results were ASTONISHING! As long as they keep the price down, the quality high I will ALWAYS buy any of the TOTW products. Do not even second guess buying their dog food. I am so happy to have found this product. Thanks TOTW!


----------



## charlee (Jan 25, 2011)

i have had my dogs on TOTW for two years. the two older ones seem generally ok (though recently see the mucous in their stool and one has frequent bouts of reverse sneezing). my 1.5 year old puppy however, has started having chronic vomiting. nearly every night 5-6 hours after eating. they eat mostly raw meat supplemented by TOTW.

thoughts?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Do you feed the raw with the kibble? I do the same but I feed twice a day and kibble only in the AM. I always wait about a hour after feeding the kibble to give him his raw meat. If you see mucous in your dogs stools get him to the vet that could be one of many things and some are not good.


----------



## John11 (Aug 24, 2010)

My dog eats TOTW wet and dry as well as Kirklands dog food. She was recently diagnosed with bladder stones. She is 9 yrs old and never had problems in the past so we dont know if it caused from her diet or something else. We had MAJOR issues with her health about a year ago when she was eating purina one lamb and rice, that food almost killed her. If anyone has any input I would appreciate it.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

John,I have never had a dog with bladder stones.Your vet should be able to give you more info on the subject.Or you can do some of your own research...http://www.bladderstonesindogs.com/


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

John, Sorry that didn't work,but if you type "bladder stones in dogs" into your search engine a whole bunch of info comes up.


----------



## Chieh (Feb 2, 2011)

Have been looking around for good quality dog food and finally was recommended TOTW. We fed it to our dog cold turkey and he had no problem at all. He loves feeding time and can't wait to dive into his dish (we used to coax him to eat). He is pooping twice daily again, which was disrupted when he was on a different food. He had some gas problem in the beginning but we noticed it seemed to have gone away. We will continue to monitor and see how he does with this food. The price is good for a dog food that is of good ingredients.


----------



## NWhaley220 (Sep 14, 2010)

I've been feeding my dogs totw for a while now love the food my goldens are on the lamb food my shepherd is on the venison bison. I've noticed with my shepherd he's not filling out as nicely as I would like him to, the food has gives him horrid gas and if given more then 1 cup messes his bowels up (loose stools.) I love the food but all in all his tummy doesn't shepherds tend to have sensitive stomachs. So I'm wondering if the wetlands might make a difference or if there is another brand of food for realitivley the same price has to be grain free?? I'm unemployed and can really only afford so much per 15lb bag. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I feed the wetlands to my GSD and he does great on it. I keep a couple of un-suge red pumpkin around because G.S are so prone to having bad poo.


----------



## NWhaley220 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank you I'll switch him over to that and try it..


----------



## Billie (Feb 3, 2011)

After years and years of using Science Diet to Taste of the Wild. My dogs (chihuahuas)like it but poo stinks to high heaven. Why is that?? I live in an apartment and during this snow storm, they won't go outside. They go on pee pads but it really stinks a room up. Has anyone used Blue Buffalo?


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jess, after taking my Lab off of the Wetlands she stopped chewing her front legs/tops(hairy side) of her paws.We did a bag of 4health and then a bag of Merrick.Now they are on the Prairie and so far so good.They really like this formula too.I am thinking of trying the Sierra or Pacific next.Although the Prairie and Wetlands are the best formulas.I wish we could do the Wetlands,my dog loved it but her feet didn't.lol


----------



## Natalie3 (Feb 5, 2011)

Billie, do NOT try Blue Buffalo. We fed our 2 Dobie's Blue for about a year. Every so often, a fresh bag would get them both so sick (same day, both dogs). Their diarrhea was a watery, mucus substance. Their vomit was full of pellets and water, which means their bodies could not digest. We just kept thinking it was a bad batch, but after the third time, it was time to do some research. Three of their 5 star dog food had recalls on them. The company has my email, Petsmart never took it off the shelf, no flyers or anything. Since the recalls, review after review, if it is not animals dying off of it, then it is kidney failure. I DO NOT TRUST THIS COMPANY. After seeing what it did to my babies, I wouldn't want any animal consuming it.


----------



## Patty2 (Feb 13, 2011)

I love this food. Great company and great ingredients for a great price!! If your dogs are having the runs at all add a little of plain pumpkin to the diet and it should help balance the ph in the intestines. Also for gas try giving your dog charcoal biscuits or even a raised feeder will help. You can also buy some probiotic and prebiotics to help with digestive problems.


----------



## Chuck_NYC (Feb 13, 2011)

I have two dogs in my household. My female is a 4 year old Belgian Malinois mix and my male is a 3 year old Husky/Shepherd mix. After years of trying to find the perfect dog food for them, I finally came close with Taste of the Wild. I have tried several of the leading top brands including Innova, Evo, Avoderm, Chicken Soup and even Honest Kitchen to no avail. I have also gone for a middle quality brand such as Beneful, California Natural and Eukanuba...no such luck there either. As soon as I started my dogs on Taste of the Wild, I knew it was a good fit. They actually sit through both feedings. They get 2-3 cups per day. I often find myself adding a wet food just to top of their dry kibble, after all who wants to eat dry kibble every day?! Merrick makes a great wet food with good ingredients. Overall, I am very happy with Taste of the Wild. They usually get the Pacific Stream (Salmon) as it seems to be their favorite, however I like to switch it up between the other flavors. Right now they are on High Prairie (Bison/Venison/Lamb) and they love it as well. I cant say enough about this food. It doesnt break the bank either. $49 for a 30lb bag. With such wonderful, grain free and protein packed ingredients, no wonder it comes so highly recommended.


----------



## jess22 (Mar 4, 2011)

I currently feed my dogs Taste of the Wild and while I haven't had any problems with my dogs eating the food, I recently found a piece of the food that contained a piece of metal cooked into the food. I'm not sure if this is a common occurrence in other dog foods, but I was shocked to find this in such a well regarded brand of food. I have contacted the company via email, and have not heard anything from them yet. Not at all impressed and am considering changing brands to Orijen.


----------



## Dog_Lover1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Just be aware - (particularly Boxer / Staffy Owners)

I have two boxer staffy cross brother dogs, both in good health and nearly 3yr old. We tried the pacific flavour of totw brand. They seemed to really like it, their coats were silky and shiny after only a week on the food and all seemed to be going well. 

Until one of them started to have nodding fits, it was very distressing at the time as within the space of a week he went from being very normal to quite timed. We had to take him to the out of hours vets (Sunday evening) in the first instance and then he seemed ok for a couple of days and then it started happening again (following Wednesday), although he had a couple of less fits in between but these were less sever. It was that bad on the wed they kept him in overnight and then referred him to a veterinary hospital for brain scans and further tests. Scans came back ok and the vet said we would need to keep a diary (if because worse/continued would need drugs). After coming out of hospital he seemed ok but continued to have the nodding fits. 

We thought of everything we had changed in the run up to the fits and his food was the only thing. We have since stopped the food and he hasn't had another fit since (fingers crossed that was the source of the problem and by removing it from his diet he wont have another one).

I'm not trying to deter you from buying the product as only one of my dogs were affected from something that seemed to trigged him to have fits.


----------



## brad2 (Mar 6, 2011)

about the gas, totw has a lot more protein than most foods with corn, wheat, soy and other fillers. if you have ever taken protein shakes, you know it can make your gas and stool very funky. i'm no nutritionist, but i'm connecting dots. i had a boxer i fed chicken soup for the dog lovers soul. no fillers, hollistic and all. it can be hard to find, but its about half the price of blue/totw.


----------



## Kerrie_in_OC (Mar 8, 2011)

I received a small bag of TOTW Wetlands food at my local Pets Plus store. I have been feeding my 5lb yorkie Royal Canin and he is such a picky eater, that I would find myself cooking chicken and veggies, and trying to mix that with his dry food to get him to eat it. That didn't work, because he just picked out the chicken and left the kibble. I saw the bag of TOTW food that has been sitting in my cupboard for a few months, and thought I'd give it a try. I started off with just a few pieces, to see if he likes it and he gobbled it up and wanted more! I have NEVER before been able to put dry kibble in a bowl and have him just eat it, like a "normal" dog!  I was afraid to give him too much, as I didn't want to cause any GI issues, but ended up giving him a 1/2 cup the first day, and have done so for the past few days, and he's eating it all up. He has had no GI issues and he LOVES this food!! It's so nice to not have to be a short-order cook for my picky boy anymore! Thanks TOTW!!!


----------



## Kyle1 (Mar 13, 2011)

I have an american bulldog puppy 3 months in age. She is a big girl @ 27 pounds @ 3 months but my question is about TOTW for a large breed puppy. I have tried her on many foods like pedirgee was what the breeder had her on and I switched her to authority which worked well…..but the gas was horrible. So when I took her to Pets Mart they had Nutro Max large bree puppy on sale and I decided to give it a try. What a waste of $45 cause she wouldnt even touch it! I ended up giving it to a friend with a farm dog that eats everything. I am now feeding hwer Iams pro smart puppy for large breed and she doesnt like it either, I have been supplimenting her diet with 1 baked boneless skinless chicken breast each day. My question is this since TOTW is the highest rated kibble I can afford and is All Life Stages is it safe for my bulldog and which recipe would be best for my not so little baby?


----------



## Betty2 (Mar 25, 2011)

I have an 8 year old rescue female Sheltie who licks and chews her front feet and legs. Some say this is a food allergy? Do I have to keep trying different foods until I find out what she's allergic to? The rescue shelter suggested TOTW, but I don't know what formula to use. There doesn't seem to be one for loosing weight either which she needs. My vet said the chewing is psychosomatic? If so, what do I do? Please help! Thanks.


----------



## Donna7 (Mar 26, 2011)

I would be careful of protein levels with puppies, especially large dogs. I too wonder if TOTW would be ok for a puppy?

We feed the Pacific Stream to our 8 year old Staffie girl. She's been on it for a year and every problem is corrected. She has kneecaps that dislocate, which are doing better as well. Over all we are very pleased with this, and she will not touch anything else but her precious food.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Well I guess the secret is out, TOTW has upped their prices almost 6 bucks a bag and is now almost 50 bucks here. So I am gonna replace it with another Diamond produced dog food in Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul which is 42 bucks a bag.

1.	Chicken Soup for the dog lovers soul, 42 bucks a bag.
2.	Kirkland (Costco) - About 25 bucks for 40 lbs.*****
3.	Whole Earth Farms - About 35 bucks for 30 lbs.
4.	4Heath - About 30 bucks for 30 lbs.
5.	Natures Domain(Costco) - About 35 bucks for 30 lbs.
6.	ByNatural – About 40 bucks for 30 lbs.
7.	Nutri Source - About 45 bucks for 30 lbs.
8.	Healthwise – About 39 bucks for 30 lbs. 
9. Diamonds Premium Edge/Naturals – About 35 bucks for 35 lbs.
10.	TOTW, is now not that good of a deal after raising their price, 48 bucks.
11.	Eagle pack
12.	Chicken soup
13.	Fromm
I want to point out that I do not like the Diamond Brand product and so it must be one of these two. The last 3 are here because they seem to go on sale quite often.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Donna, you should be on a puppy food until at least 8 months old.

Betty, the only way to find out for sure is to have your dog tested by a vet. What kind of food was she eating? Gains can cause issues, so can chicken, so their is no real way of knowing. I think the Wetlands and High Prairie are the best.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey Jess,I have noticed the same thing.The price of everything is rising.Blame it on the cost of gas,I guess.....Chicken soup? Why not try the Kirkland's? It's less grain heavy.Oh yeah,the giant 40lb bag.You probably already know this,but the puppy formula comes in a 20lb bag.My dogs are on the Kirkland's adult formula and Kirkland's canned plus the usual added protein "extras".They have been on it for about 2 months,and are still super soft and shiny.They really seem to like the taste too,they always lick their bowls clean.Plus with the money I save by buying Kirkland,I can give them more REAL FOOD like different meats,sardines,and eggs.


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Michelle--I was JUST comparing Kirkland Ingredients to Chicken Soup, and was going to suggest the same thing to Jess. LOL Honestly--my dogs seemed to like the taste of Kirkland over Chicken Soup, and I thought they were shinier and had better stools on Kirkland as well. You get twice as much for half the price, and have extra money left over for canned dog food or real meats and other foods.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Ladies I respectfully disagree. The first list is soup and the fish meal moved down the list and has been replaced by chicken meal, so that is 4 meats and 5 grains with a total of 7 meats and 5 grains and 2 of the grains are excellent in brown rice and oatmeal. Kirkland lamb which is the one I would go with, has 2 meats and 4 grains. And a total of 3 vs 4, now the difference is 3 of the 4 grains are lousy. AND KIRKLAND CONTAINS menadione sodium bisulfite!!!! A big issue is Tony could not eat Kirkland's puppy, which I tried, so it would be a 27 dollar gamble and he seems to like the soup and he is doing fine so far and I got a little bag of it.

Chicken, turkey, chicken meal, ""ocean fish meal""(moved & replaced by chicken meal), cracked pearled barley, whole grain brown rice, oatmeal, millet, white rice, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), potatoes, egg product, tomato pomace, (ocean fish meal is here now),duck, salmon, flaxseed, natural chicken flavor, potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, dried chicory root, kelp, carrots, peas, apples, tomatoes, blueberries, spinach, dried skim milk, cranberry powder, rosemary extract, parsley flake, yucca schidigera extract, L-Carnitine, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid.

Lamb,lamb meal, whole grain brown rice, rice flour, white rice, egg product, cracked pearl barley, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and Vitamin E), beet pulp, potatoes, fish meal, flaxseed, natural flavor, brewers dried yeast, carrots, peas, kelp, apples, dried skim milk, cranberry powder,potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, rosemary extract, parsley flake, dried chicory root, glucosamine hydrochloride, taurine, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, chondroitin sulphate, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, menadione sodium bisulfite (source of vitamin k activity), riboflavin, vitamin D


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

OPPS I MEANT TURKEY MEAL


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Jess you might want to look into Victor's Dog Food it's one of the best bargains on the market. http://www.victordogfood.com/ the ingredients are not too bad and the price is absolutely wonderful. Take a look at it.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Here's the ingredients to the Performance Plus Joint Health Formula that I'm currently using: 

Beef Meal, Whole Grain Sorghum, Chicken Meal, Chicken Fat (Preserved with mixed Tocopherols), Pork Meal, Millet, Brown Rice, Alfalfa Meal, Flax Seed, Potassium Chloride, Dried Kelp, Yeast Culture, Montmorillonite, Monosodium Phosphate, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin A Supplement, Niacin Supplement, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Thiamine Mononitrate (source of vitamin B1), Biotin, Riboflavin Supplement (source of Vitamin B2), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Source of Vitamin B6), Folic Acid, Minerals ( Zinc Sulfate Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Iron Amino Acid Chelate, Copper Sulfate, Copper Amino Acid Chelate, Manganese Sulfate, Manganese Amino Acid Chelate, Magnesium Amino Acid Chelate, Folic Acid, Cobalt Carbonate) Dried Chicory Root, Selenium Yeast, Lecithin, Hydrolyzed Yeast, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus , Dried Enterococcus Faecium, Dried Lactobacillus Casei, Dried Lactobacillus Fermentum , Dried Lactobacillus Plantarum , Choline Chloride, Taurine, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Chondroitin, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Mixed Tocopherols, Citric Acid, Rosemary Extract.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Antonio, I have never seen that food here. I looked for a locator on their site but I could not find one. Did I miss it ??? I like it and if the price is right I really like it. Annnnd Tony loves Beef !!!!


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hmm I don't think it's been reviewed here on DogFood chat, but it's available here to me, I think it's produced at a Plant in Mt Pleasant, TX. It's definately working very well with my Doberman, I think he likes red meat(beef) as well. Remember a week or so ago when I asked you about pork meal and stuff, this is the reason LOL, b/c I have been using a brand that has it in the formula. But I have been paying less than $30 for a 40lb bag, and I hope that continues since the price of gas has rose a bit.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

Donna, if you have a small-medium breed puppy, you can go ahead and feed any food. But, with the larger breeds, you should look for low calcium/phosphorous. Protein is not the problem.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Jess,glad to hear that Tony likes the Chicken Soup.I use the Chicken and brown rice formula by Kirkland.I do not like/wouldn't use the Lamb formula,as it is too grain heavy.Kirkland's DOES NOT CONTAIN MENADIONE OR ETHOXYQUIN.If it did I would not use it.Dog Food Chat needs updated,here is the correct ingredient list. Ingredients: Chicken, chicken meal, whole grain brown rice, cracked pearled barley, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and vitamin E), egg product, dried beet pulp, potatoes, fish meal, flaxseed, natural flavor, brewers dried yeast, millet, potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, carrots, peas, kelp, apples, dried skim milk, cranberry powder, rosemary extract, parsley flake, dried chicory root, glucosamine hydrochloride, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, chondroitin sulfate, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Antonio,I saw 2 things that I'm not real fond of in that Victor's dog food.Alfalfa meal,and Montmorillonite clay.Alfalfa is more suited for horses.And just why would they put clay in a dog food? Beef Meal, Whole Grain Sorghum, Chicken Meal, Chicken Fat (Preserved with mixed Tocopherols), Pork Meal, Millet, Brown Rice, Alfalfa Meal, Flax Seed, Potassium Chloride, Dried Kelp, Yeast Culture, Montmorillonite, Monosodium Phosphate, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin A Supplement, Niacin Supplement, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Thiamine Mononitrate (source of vitamin B1), Biotin, Riboflavin Supplement (source of Vitamin B2), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Source of Vitamin B6), Folic Acid, Minerals ( Zinc Sulfate Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Iron Amino Acid Chelate, Copper Sulfate, Copper Amino Acid Chelate, Manganese Sulfate, Manganese Amino Acid Chelate, Magnesium Amino Acid Chelate, Folic Acid, Cobalt Carbonate) Dried Chicory Root, Selenium Yeast, Lecithin, Hydrolyzed Yeast, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus , Dried Enterococcus Faecium, Dried Lactobacillus Casei, Dried Lactobacillus Fermentum , Dried Lactobacillus Plantarum , Choline Chloride, Taurine, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Chondroitin, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Mixed Tocopherols, Citric Acid, Rosemary Extract.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Michelle, all big dogs eat alfalfa, don't you know nuthin, lol. Seriously a lot of dog food has it in their product. The clay is in all Instinct products. When I researched the clay, I found it to have a lot of nutrients in it, but also had 2 that weren't all that good. Tony did terrible on Instinct and I had to throw away a small bag of it. Now I am gonna go have to look into Alfalfa!!!


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey Jess, it's always something lol.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

Michelle, alfalfa meal's just another filler/binder. Champion has a little alfalfa in its food, too. I don't think it's any worse than potatoes, peas, various grains, tapioca, etc., which dogs don't naturally eat either. 

I can't really comment on the clay...I've never fed a food with montmorillonite.

Jess, I don't want to stir anything up,but why are you looking up the nutritional benefits of carb fillers when dogs are carnivores?


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey guys,Alfalfa is high in protein,but it's plant based,which we all know the meat based protein is better for dogs. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alfalfa


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

Alfalfa is high in plant protein, but I think it's too far down the list to really count for a lot of the total protein percentage. I guess I wouldn't want to see it as the main binder.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Casey, like many people today I am running into some money issues. I want to keep feeding Orijen, for Tonys larger PM meal. But after TOTW raised their prices I have been looking for a lower end decent dog food. I used to feed TOTW in the AM but they are now 50 bucks. Costco is out and Chicken Soup might be my answer, but I am still looking around for something cheaper. I have a list but I am still looking.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

If all the fillers are passed fit for human consumption and are not protein analysis boosters, I wouldn't worry too much about what they are. Maybe ___________ is rich in vitamin A, but a dog will not be able to utilize it anyway. Only omnivores and herbivores can. 

With many budget friendly foods, I think puppy formulas are a good option; you'll squeeze a little extra meat in for the same price. I think Natural Select Lamb & Rice looks okay, despite the lower fat, and can run for under $1 per lb if purchased in bulk, although you'll probably have to pay for shipping. The price of smaller bags is still pretty decent. I like that it's independently manufactured. 

Pelican Bay contains citric acid, but it is basically a clone of TOTW Pacific Stream, without the generic "ocean fish". 

Premium Edge Chicken is close to Chicken Soup, but still a little less expense, I believe. 

If you have some extra time, you can buy meat in bulk and feed homecooked (with a pre-mix) or raw. I know you have a rocky relationship with some raw feeders, but I've lurked around and I'm quite surprised by all the free meat they've been able to find through classifieds.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

Actually, the other formulas from Nature's Select (not Natural Select, sorry) look okay, too, if you want a light LID; sort of like California Natural.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

And actully Premium Edge Chicken is more than Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul here in the Seattle area. TOTW-43.98,,Soup-40.98,,Premium 47.98 but TOTW is going up 5 bucks.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

And if you think they get free meat, then I got a island I'd like to sell ya. Sure they might get some venison from their buddies who like to kill things but NOBUDDY gives away free meat.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Now for my last post to you, I have posted many many times what 2 TOTW formula's I feed and it DOES NOT include TOTW Pacific Stream. I have also posted many times about how Tony does not do good with fish and the only formula that he has been able to eat is 6 fish by Orijen. Pelican Bay is not sold here!!


----------



## A.T. (Apr 9, 2011)

We have found that our Springer Spaniel itches his feet sometimes after eating Wetlands TOTW formula, and when we switched him to Bison or Pacific Stream, he gets a pink raw looking area above his nose, although he doesn't appear to be itching it. Our English setter does not seem to be able to keep weight on with TOTW - he looks thin, but whenever we feed him more, he has an 'accident' in the house. He appears to be going have much more "output" than he used to on this food.


----------



## Baymvay (May 28, 2011)

I had my Chow-Chow, Paddington, on Natural Balance for the first 7-8 years of his life. I switched him to Blue Buffalo Wilderness when I found out that it was a superior product to Natural Balance. When we moved to the Virgin Islands, Blue Buffalo was not available. The ONLY premium dog food available was Taste of the Wild. Now, I didn't realize that TOTW was/is widely considered a better product than Blue Buffalo (it was simply the only premium product available); however, I have to say, Paddington didn't seem to care for it.

When I switched from Natural Balance to Blue Buffalo, Paddington, who had always grazed like a cat, began scarfing down his new food. When I switched from Blue Buffalo to Taste of the Wild while living in the Islands, Paddington seemed to put off eating until he was starving...seemingly in hopes that a better (more appetizing) option would come his way.

Take this review for what its worth. This is not meant to be an indictment of TOTW's quality or taste, just my anecdotal experience.


----------



## Kristine_Kamp-Adante (Jun 17, 2011)

I have 5 Greyhounds, 3 who can eat anything, 2 who cannot have any grains. We have been through the dog food mill to no end ! I also have many animal clients who have experienced the same digestive issues on many of the so called high end dog foods, to the extent that some have resulted in death, holes riddled with bacteria in their intestinal tract. These are people who don't cut corners when it comes to their pets, their family members, and I don't cut corners either.

Yet dog foods like Taste in the Wild, Wellness, Canidae, Premium Edge, so on and so on, have all but destroyed one of my girls digestive system. If not for my awesome vet, the healing work I can do and products like Transfer Factor that seem to mediate any condition...Mo would not be the healthy 12 yr old she still is. 

I just took back a bag of Taste in the Wild, Venison & Bison after two of my girls with-in a week of eating from this particular bag, and they had been doing fine with this food for a year now...both girls developed severe bloating and runny stools. 

So what happened ?? Pet Food companies do not have to tell us if they make any changes in their formula's for up to 3 months, even then many don't ever say anything. Molly could eat the side of a barn and not get sick, so whatever was wrong with this bag of food...it's bad ! 

Wellness, same thing, imagine six greyhounds with orange soup for poop ! So happy I have a dog door ;- Poor doggies 

Canidae, imagine holding two girls up who's tummies are starting to go into a bloat condition while trying to call the vet at the same time...that was close !

Premium Edge, same thing...runny stools after feeding for some time. What the ??

Solid Gold, ahem, my dogs coats looked like they rolled in the dust, their hair was falling out faster then I could clean. 

I'm all for a raw food diet, if I know the butcher and if the dog begins on it at a young age. Greyhounds are fed a special mix at race tracks, formulated for them as racers, most of us don't have access to the diet they were on. 

Honestly, my vet asked what they normally eat when not racing, well Purina dog chow...they arrive to our group healthy from that kind of diet, then we think they need more, better, the best ! We spend zillions of dollars to watch our dogs get sick. My vet told me to put my healthy non-digestive system challenged dogs back on Purina One, I did, 3 out of five are back to looking awesome. Go figure. 

The other 2 who can't have grains...one food stands out among the crowd, The Honest Kitchen's dehydrated raw, only one problem with that food, my dogs lost too much weight on it...what to do now ?? Well we are back to the Honest Kitchens, with supplementation of other foods cooked by me. 

In a conversation with my vet, he was telling me last year he went to a pet food conference, and said he was shocked by what companies are putting in their food and getting away with...I'll leave you with that food for thought.

If you do not have a houseful like I do, cook for your pets, and use good supplements to ensure they are getting everything they need..at least you'll know what your pet is eating 

Kristine Kamp-Adante
Northwest Animal Healing


----------



## Thomas_Stone (Jun 26, 2011)

I find it funny that you have so many problems with JUST diamond brand dog foods... Sounds like a competitor to me... I, as well as many family members and friends, feed our dogs TOTW dog food and are healthy as can be. Wellness and natural Balance are recommended by most of the well known VETs where I live. Greyhounds are not a good dog to use as a test subject for dog foods anyways seeing how susceptible they are to sickness... Stop being a hater of a good brand dog food.


----------



## BeavisMom62 (May 10, 2011)

I recently started my little toy terrier on TOTW and am I glad I did. I got him from the pound in December. No telling what he was eating. He was underweight with thin dry hair. He also was not housebroken, which is good in a way since we were able to check the condition of his stools. His stools ran the gamut from normal, to normal looking with mucus and a little blood to very runny. He also seemed to be addicted to eating grass. You could tell he was uncomfortable, eating grass and even just hanging out in the house with his butt in the air, trying to get comfortable. I tried so many different foods including Blue Buff which didn't make a difference. I have three other dogs and put them on BB also and just didn't like the way they looked. Tried Chicken Soup, which seemed to help his intestinal issues a little bit but not alot and at least the other dogs looked better. The vet and I thought that maybe he needed some grain/fiber since he was eating so much grass, which is why I stopped the grain free BB and went with Chicken Soup. I'd always considered trying TOTW but recently when I went to get Chicken Soup, they were out of it and all they had was TOTW, so I went with it. WHAT A DIFFERENCE! Granted, its only been five days, but he's all but stopped messing in the house but when he does it is totally normal. He has also stopped eating grass! I'm hoping that he stays this way because we've been going nuts giving him supplements, digestive enzymes, acidophilus - all without improvement. This stuff is great!


----------



## Vicki_Lee (Aug 9, 2011)

My pups love TOTW, they want more,more. So, if they had there way, gee they would eat the whole bag. I have a senior dog, so I put the Lamb brand which I feed all of them, in a blender and mix it with turkey,rice,carrot,green beans. I would like to buy some of the Roasted Lamb in a can,but my feed store never have it.Do you make this one in a can. Thank you for a great dogfood, my babies are worth every penny. Shelby,Sammy,Scout


----------



## Carrol (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a 4-yr.old tri-color cocker, a 4-yr.old shih tzu, and a new 6-mo. shih tzu. The older two have been on TOTW pairie for over a year now without any problems. Firm small stools, no digestive issues, and won't eat other foods when introduced. Have especially maintained weight. My three cockers before on Nutro did have some problems with weight control, but not with TOTW. Thw new dog I started on Blue Buffalo; she likes it, but she still likes TOTW better. Now that I have found that puppies can also have TOTW as young as a few weeks, I'll be switching over to all TOTWP. This has been a great dog food, my dogs are healthy and my vet is pleased with how well they are all doing!


----------



## Lois_McCoy (Sep 17, 2011)

My dog has been on TOTW Prairie formula most of her life. She's doing great on it....she'll be 3 years of age next month. She enjoys eating it and believe me when I say she is a finicky eater.


----------



## Arlene (Oct 11, 2011)

I have had my dog that I got from a shelter for over a year now and feed her TOTW,however I just read that the preservatives in dry dog food could be toxic.I don't have the bag right now to read the ingredients so I don't know what they put in it.My concern is that over the months she has been losing her pigment. Her lips,her eye lids and now her nose have turned pink. Ethoxyquin that was mentioned as a preservative is toxic and can cause lose of pigment.I have been trying to find a list of ingredients for TOTW online but I've had no luck so far.


----------



## Sharon5 (Oct 18, 2011)

I started using Taste of the wild two months ago, my Border Collie acts as if he is starving all the time. I feed him twice the reccomend amount and he is still very thin. I also switched my Aussie to this brand so they are on the same food, I did it slowly as they recommended, once he was on it completley he has been expierencing tummy problems, and loose stools, he also acts as if he is starving. He will eat so fast and then whimper throughout the day... I am getting blood work done as they have not acted this way until I switched to this food.


----------



## Adri (Oct 19, 2011)

Arlene -
http://www.tasteofthewildpetfood.com/products/
Select the one you feed and look at the page. Each one of their foods has all the ingredients listed on the page.


----------



## Mike16 (Oct 21, 2011)

In June, I got an 8 week old blue nose pitbull. We asked around for a good food that will really fill him out. I was told by a friend that a taste of the wild dog food has buffalo and deer meat in it. Knowing that buffalo is one of the leanest meats and very high in protein I got some and have been feeding it to him ever since. Today, he is almost 6 months old and is almost 50 lbs of solid muscle. Vet certified to be 100% healthy and right on track to being a great dog. Thank you a taste of the wild for helping Mayhem reach his full potential!!!!


----------



## Divey (Nov 6, 2011)

The weirdest thing – my Husky/Shepherd mix is pretty flexible about her food. I had her on Purina SmartBlend, was told it was garbage, and switched her to Taste of the Wild - Salmon. Instead of seeing more solid bowel movements, glossier coat, etc, it all got worse!
I have no idea, but I think – for whatever reason – I’ll be switching back to the Purina ‘garbage.’ It seems to work better with her system.

Having said that, there was a great article on the ‘net that said each dog will jibe with different foods, and that it’s wrong to assume that what works for some dogs (or raccoons!) will not work with other dogs (as well). Good luck to us all in finding what works best for our dear dogs!


----------



## Cindy_Smith1 (Nov 15, 2011)

I need to find a good low residue dog food. Any suggestions?


----------



## Natalie5 (Nov 22, 2011)

I fed my dog Science Diet for the first year of his life before switching to TOTW. My dog loves the taste. With Science Diet, it was always a bit of a challenge getting him to eat. And his stools are harder and less frequent (TMI?? haha). For his first meal of the day, I mix some of the wet food with the kibbles and then give him only kibbles for his second meal of the day. My dog likes the Salmon, Duck and Lamb kibbles and the Duck and Salmon wet food. It's great being able to switch flavours (I usually have two different kinds going at once) without it making him sick. I convinced my mom to switch her dog over from Cesar dog food (garbage!) and her dog isn't overweight and seems much healthier overall. He also loves the taste and gobbles it up. I like the fact that it doesn't contain animal by-products or grains (more concerned about meat by-products but I think it doesn't hurt to remove grains from a dog's diet). 

if you're thinking of using it, make sure to transition your dog over to TOTW VERY gradually. I think I may have gone a bit overboard with trying to transition my dog slowly (at least 2 months) but this food can be very hard on your dog's digestive system if you don't take the time to transition them because they aren't used to the protein levels, lack of grains, etc. 

In the end, it's up to the owner to decide what works best for their dogs. Growing up, we fed our dogs all sorts of low-end dog food that you'd find in the grocery store (kibbles n bits, cesars, etc) and they all lived long and healthy lives. But I do think it's worth it to shell out a bit of extra $ for quality food if you can afford to do so


----------



## helena (Nov 25, 2011)

My dogs love TOTW!The younger one doesn't like dry food much and I used to mix it with canned food.Now he eats straight from the bag!Their coats also look shinier now.


----------



## Sheila4 (Dec 16, 2011)

I have been using TOTW since it first came out. I have a small breeding kennel of 10 Jack Russells. This food keeps them healthy and happy and looking good. Mothers and pups thrive on it and none of the dogs have issues with it. That is hard to do – get 10 dogs to like and do well on the same food.

I didn’t intend to switch from Wellness but did after my Greater Swiss Mountain dog kept having terrible stomach and intestinal issues on his other food. We tried 5-6 brands for him including ones for sensitive stomachs. NOTHING worked. Within 2 days of putting him on TOTW, all his issues vanished; no more vomiting every day, no more “swissy licking” attacks (look it up, it is real and painful), no more bloating, no more gas. So then, naturally I tried our terriers on it and the rest is history. Have been able to find more expensive grain free, fish based foods… but not one that really outshines them.


----------



## Tina7 (Dec 30, 2011)

I stumbled on TOTW at my local farm store as I didn't want to make the trip across town to the pet stores and felt my dog needed something better then what Walmart offered. My dog was constantly chewing on her paws and research led me to believe her food could be the culprit. I was searching for an affordable choice with meat as the first ingredient. I couldn't be happier! She doesn't chew on her feet, she is ALWAYS ready to gobble it up, I put some in her treat ball and Kong to occupy her during the day. I think it is a great value and have recently switched my cats as well. My dog gets compliments on her shiny coat and is very "regular". My most recent foster suffered from mange and TOTW was a great food for her to eat without issue while she got healthy. I can't say enough good things and recommend this food to anyone who asks!


----------



## Doug4 (Jan 17, 2012)

A great food


----------



## Robert_utter (Jan 19, 2012)

Is this food suitable for a small dog -Chinese Crested. Most seem to have a too big kibble


----------



## Robert_utter (Jan 19, 2012)

I should have mentioned this Chinese Crest dog seems to have allergies so which formula of this food would be best for him?


----------



## Chuck1 (Jan 30, 2012)

I just completed a bag of Taste of the Wild Salmon and Sweet Potatoe Blend. Our German Short Haired Pointer seemed OK with it, but I did notice that his coat became less shiny than with another brand of food.(Not sure if that has any bearing on the food quality?). The smell also was much stronger than with another brand. (not sure if that matters, possibly a good thing since we're talking about fish here?) Due to the ingredients I'd probably purchase again, BUT the TOW may not be my first choice and it tends to be about $5.00 more per bag than the other brand I've been using. Never the less, it's good to see some very good, high quality dog food choices for our pets!


----------



## Emily (Feb 4, 2012)

I used to feed TOTW until I found out that it was made by Diamond which has been recalled several times and I started doing my research. These products show lower kilo calories which shows the lower quality of the ingredients. This is a cheap quality grain free and a quick way for the company to make money on marketing and our belief that we are feeding the best. There are low quality grain free products out in the market you must do your research.


----------



## SHERRY4 (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi i have been using TOTW for about 6 months now for my Savannah she is german shepard,husky, wolf mix. We had tried several different foods because she would just stop eating anything we fed her and to top it off she started having really bad dry patches that really bothered her till she dug and made them sore. Since feeding her TOTW her coat is nicer,itching is all but gone and she actually likes it.I wonder we have a new puppy do they have TOTW for puppies? Havn't seen it where we buy. And the food our puppy is on is causing him diarrhea (i know it's the food cause when i fix him fresh foods hes fine).


----------



## lulu3 (Feb 25, 2012)

love love love this stuff!!!! well, not me, my dog does..


----------



## Jordan (Mar 8, 2012)

Sherry, TOTW does in fact have a puppy formula, but their standard formula is fit for all life stages, including puppy. For the detials on it, visit their websitre. http://www.tasteofthewildpetfood.com/


----------



## John17 (Mar 10, 2012)

In response to Emily's evaluation of TOTW, I can, like her admit to doing a great deal of research on dog foods, their manufacture, thi r ingredients, and even their marketing strategies. I have exceptionally well placed source not only in the dog food insdustry, but amog the leaders in veterinary, nutritional and behaviorial disciplines. For the record, I am not in the dog food business, nor a professional in any other area od dogdom; I am just an exceptionally savvy and well informed consumer. While it is true that Diamond recalled some foods a few years back, including TOTW, the fact is that TOTW's owners met rose to the occassion most admirably, and never failed to take responsibiloity, publicly or privately, for what had occurred. Since then, they have implemented unprecedented steps to substantially improve the quality of their products, as well as to insure their safety. Indeed, to this end,and contrary to Emily's evidently misinformed contention, TOTW not only uses the highest quality ingredients, but DNA-tests all of them to insure thy incloude no toxins or other hazardous anamolies. They do NOT purchase any of their ingredients in China. I went out of my way to investigate this company, and a few others which had gottend good consumer reviewsk, Emily's belief that TOTW dog food is rife with low kilo calories is simp[ly untrue, and is contradicted by the facts; on the contrary, their food ranks rather high in the necessary proteins that dogs require in order to maintain a healthy and balanced metabolism. Certainly, after a great deal of experimentation and study of dog foods, and experience, I can say that TOTW has been without any question the best, most agreeable, least physiologically compromised or invasive kibble I've ever fed my two wonderful, spirited, and beautifully behaved dogs, a Labrador Retriever and an Irish Setter. They love this food, and what/s more, their coats, teeth, digestive functions and blood show them to be in perfect health, a fact that my vets, the best in this country, will be delighted to attest to.


----------



## John17 (Mar 10, 2012)

[CORRECTED FROM EARLIER POST!] In response to Emily’s evaluation of TOTW, I can, like her admit to doing a great deal of research on dog foods, their manufacture, their ingredients, and even their marketing strategies. For the record, I am not in the dog food business, nor a professional in any other area of dogdom; I am just an exceptionally savvy and well informed consumer. But I do have exceptionally well placed sources not only in the dog food industry, but among the leaders in veterinary, nutritional and behaviorial disciplines. While it is true that Diamond recalled some foods a few years back, including TOTW, the fact is that TOTW’s owners rose to the occassion most admirably and never failed to take responsibility, publicly or privately, for what had occurred. Since then, they have implemented unprecedented procedures to substantially improve the quality of their products, as well as to insure their safety. Indeed, to this end, and contrary to Emily’s evidently misinformed contention, TOTW not only uses only the highest quality ingredients, but DNA-tests them to insure thy include no toxins or other hazardous anamolies. They do NOT purchase any of their ingredients in China, as others (not Emily) have speculated. I went out of my way to investigate TOTW and a few other companies, which had gotten very good consumer reviews. However, Emily’s belief that TOTW dog food is rife with low kilo calories is simp[ly untrue, and is contradicted by the facts; on the contrary, their food ranks rather high with regard to the necessary proteins that dogs require in order to maintain a healthy and balanced metabolism. Certainly, after a great deal of experimentation, experience, and study of dog foods, I can say that TOTW has been without any question the best, most agreeable, least compromised or physiologically invasive kibble I’ve ever fed my two wonderful, spirited, and beautifully behaved dogs, a Labrador Retriever and an Irish Setter. They love this kibble, and what/s more, their coats, teeth, digestive functions and blood show them to be in perfect health --better, in fact, than they were before they began eating it -- a fact that my vets, the best in this country, would be delighted to attest to.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 11, 2012)

We have 2 boxers, our male 14 months and our adopted female is 2 yrs. Have been on TOTW Sierra Mtn about 5 months and they love it, it's like candy to them. We mix a variety of TOTW canned w/ the dry and they like all of them & do wonderfuly. Our female seems to have a more sensitive stomach and could not tolerate Canidae that we were using at the time. I wanted both on same food and from the get go there were noticable differences. No stomach or gas issues,ear allergies have disappeared, coats are shiney & smooth & they've got boatloads of energy. As far as the other poster's complaint reg Diamond Pet Foods as the parent company, you obviously didn't do your research as that issue was related to a break down their internal quality process for contamination isolation and has long since been corrected. Check the FDA's website for the facts, they have had NO recalls of any kind since then, not so for some of the other brands. The expense is well worth the reward, TOTW is a great grain free product.


----------



## Beverley1 (Mar 13, 2012)

I love this dog food.


----------



## Elle2 (Mar 13, 2012)

I just go Taste of the Wild grain free for my 20 lb dog - she will not eat it - tasted it and spits it out. I tried putting in water but it didn't matter. Should I push the issue or change brands. She has a sensitive stomach, so do you have suggestions?


----------



## alexis_kearney (Mar 22, 2012)

If you know that it is a great dog food be persistent, I just switched dog foods and it took me a month to fully transfer over. Dogs get used to certain foods even if isn't good for them. My husband had his dog on store bought food that was filled with filler and sugar. She had skin tags & smelled awful. So stick with it - it can a take a month but they will switch and they will not starve. As long as your dog is not having an allergic reaction or constipation stick with it.


----------



## Charlie_Roberts (Mar 24, 2012)

My yellow lab is 15+ years of age, and after long winters I usually take him in for nail trimmings because of the in-activity levels during the 3 months of winter. Here I a the groomers he was able to try Taste of the Wild, and just loved it. I was happy to pay the price, and this is what we have noticed since our 75 pound lab started!
* Sheds hair so much less, I look forward to seeing changes in his coat 
* He eats less but has more energy
* He is happier... you can just tell!
* Normally it isn't a good idea to change diets on a dog this old but when I saw how much he enjoyed, I bought a bag, very happy I did. The ingredients were impressive. I will recomend to other.


----------



## Vanessa2 (Mar 24, 2012)

Plz help!!! I have been feeding my 4year old Bichon Fried Iams for four years now and I just found out its terrible yet my dog likes it...wanna switch to another brand...any recommendations would b greatly appreciated!!!! D:


----------



## Mary18 (Apr 11, 2012)

Ellie, I just came home with the salmon version of "call of the wild". Now I have a dog that will just about eat anything ,but.......why are you just giving your dog dry kibbles? Would you like that? You need to beef it up, make it taste good! Every week we cook a combo of meat ( chicken, beef, pork, chic livers) with black beans, carrots, and green beans. We will take 1 1/2 cups of the meat and vege mixture, pop it in the microwave and add it to the dry. Jack just had his first bowl of ""call of the wild (fish)" with his meat and vege mixture and it's all gone. Your food sounds way to boring. If you don't want to go the extra step for your dog, buy some canned and add that to the dry with some hot water and let it get yummy. Your dog will thank you!


----------



## Marla2 (Apr 15, 2012)

I have a corgi that has had cronic skin allergies that caused him to scratch constantly, and I was suspicious that the food we were feeding was causing the problem. I have been an Iams fan for years, and still think it is a good dog food but it wasn't working for Bomber. I switched to SD for sensitive skin with no luck. My son had his dog on Taste of the Wild and convinced me to try it for him. The first bag disappeared and I saw a small inprovement of the itching and scratching and that led me to the second and third. By the start of the third week(these were the small bags about 2 weeks supply for Bomber)the constant scratching had disappeared and his funky "organic" odor was gone. He is a senior dog and slowing down, but feels good. I am a convert to this food and urge you to try it if you think your dog may benefit.


----------



## sumie (Apr 21, 2012)

The store had a sample of these, and let me just say my dog is a very picky eater and seriously will not eat anything. so what i did was grabed taste of the wild, evo and 2 other kind of samples and poured each one in a separate bowl. My dog smelt every single one and went to Taste of the wild. and he grubbed it down


----------



## fido_og_felix (Apr 22, 2012)

My dog likes Taste of the Wild. I like being able to switch between different flavors.


----------



## Bonnie6 (Apr 24, 2012)

My dad has an English Bulldog. Her hair was falling out and leaving open sores all over her body. She was lethargic (yes more than usual) and just seemed unwell. She scratched ALL THE TIME. After a visit to the vet where they had seen a recent increase of dogs dying from starvation due to crappy commercial dog foods, he started making his own food. Rice, meat and veggies supplemented with cod liver oil and things. That helped a bit but not enough. Eventually we figured it could be a reaction to grains in general. After all dogs never attack wheat fields. 

He got taste of the wild Salmon version and within days she stopped scratching. Her hair has stopped falling out and even better she sheds a lot less and her coat is amazing again! More than that, she doesn't smell anymore! She used to have the most unbelievably smelly farts! She doesn't smell at all! She loves her food, has tones of energy (well within reason for a bulldog) and looks amazing! I would recommend this to anyone. You get what you pay for.


----------



## SaintBernardLady (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi!

Is TOTW High Prairie formula suitable for adult Saint Bernards? My boy is 3 years old. I want him to be free from hip, elbow and joint problems for as long as possible. I know that glucosamine and chondroitin are very good for larger breeds, but is there a specific ingredient within TOTW that is highly beneficial to giant dogs?

Thanks!


----------



## suzanne4 (Feb 6, 2012)

I HAVE NOTICED THAT ALOT OF DOG LOVERS ARE ADDING WATER ONTO THERE TOTW OR ORIJEN & THIS CAN BE A DANGER I WAS TOLD DO NOT WET YOUR DRY FOOD IF YOU DO PLEASE DISPOSE OF IT.THANKS AKITA LOVER FROM CAPE BRETON N.S.


----------



## dBolan (Jun 9, 2012)

I've tried 3 bags. !st bag was "ok", my anatolian sheps ate it through the transition. The 2nd and 3rd bags smelled so bad they wont eat it and we cant even keep it in the house. Do a google search, this is getting common and the excuses given by the company in my mind is BS.


----------



## cher (Jun 17, 2012)

I have been feeding my two GS Taste of the Wild, High Prairie Canine Formula with Roasted Bison & Roasted Venison. In May I bought the 30lb bag from Pet Supply, in Sarasota, Florida. It smelled awful, and I was leary about giving it to them, thinking that it may have gone bad, prior to my purchase. I was assured that there was nothing wrong with the food and it was suppose to smell like Wild.
I just purchased a 30lb bag from Pet Supermarket, opened it, and it smells like the food I purchased prior to May, so I gave it to my GS, he ate it but now, after the first feeding from that bag, he is refusing to eat it, unless I put olive oil on it, he just leaves it in his plate. Has the formula changed, how can I tell if there is something wrong with the bag of food?


----------



## Travis1 (Jul 6, 2012)

i have been feeding my Black lab this food sinse he was a puppy. He has the softest coat consistant wheight gain and beautful teeth. he seams very happy with it. I also have a great dane who is now 7 and has been on Iams his whole life. my Lab loves eating the Iams when i'm not looking. been trying to convince the wife to switch the dane over but is very reluctant at this point in his life. he turns his nose up at the taste of the wild dog food. i will keep trying to switch him i think it will help with his age.


----------



## Vanessa_W. (Jul 25, 2012)

I rescued my little fella when he was just 6 weeks old from a backyard breeder. He was filled with tapeworms, had coccidiosis from his mom, and his coat was dull, he shed a lot, and he didn't have any energy, not to mention he was half starved to death. We took him to the vet, wormed him, and gave him medication for his coccidiosis and started feeding him a little TOTW at a time so we wouldn't hurt his tummy. Now he's almost 8 months old, never sheds (he's a toy yorkie/toy schnauzer mix), his coat shines like I have never seen on a dog, and he has so much energy! He is happy, up to a healthy weight, and really finicky, but I have never had problems feeding him TOTW. I actually tried mixing it with some 4Health, but he stood there and picked out all of the TOTW and left the 4Health in the bowl! Lol. TOTW might be a little expensive at first, but he eats less, has more energy, and is maintaining his weight with no problems! Ended up donating the bag of 4Heath because I won't be changing his diet to anything else!


----------



## Angelia_Barrow (Sep 30, 2012)

We've rescued many breeds over the years. We've always fed them Science Diet and with just a touch of deer or chicken meat they would devour the bowl. Recently, we rescued a Great Pyrenees. He's a great dog with a great disposition but until we read today we had no idea that these dogs are not big eaters - no matter what we've tried to feed him he's neverly overly motivated. He's a little thinner than we'd like and would sure love to see him eat a full bowl of something with at least a fraction of the interest that our other dogs persue their dinners. What brand of Taste of the Wild works best for the Great Pyrenees?


----------



## BillT (Oct 14, 2012)

ive an 8 month old female Irish Wolfhound. 
which formula will she thrive on?
thanks.


----------



## I love my Great Dane/GSD! (Mar 10, 2013)

My 2 dogs, a GSD/Great Dane(female)and my GSD/Anatolian Shepherd(male)have both been on Purina Dog Chow (female) and Purina One (male). I had hardly any money and knew what I was feeding them but I just couldn't afford an expensive food. My dogs did fine on that until I found out my male had developed an allergy to most grains and gluten. 

I quickly got a paper job (I'm a freshman) and bought them some TOTW(High Prairie) last Saturday and my male has stop scratching almost COMPLETELY and it has only been 2 AND 1/2 DAYS! I am very satisfied with this product and my male LOVES it! My female is a little more picky and I'll be changing her food to Acana Grasslands this weekend!  

I don't really trust the Diamond company but I am very happy with TOTW!


----------



## Kristal (Oct 18, 2012)

I have been using Taste of the Wild for 3 years now. I worked in a job where I learned about dog nutrition, I thought that I knew about nutrition, but I didnt. I have learned over the years that Vets reccomend food(Science Diet, Iams,Purina etc) because they get payouts when they reccomend these foods to us as owners.But contrary to popular belief these foods such as Science diet etc are the worst and I mean WORSE on the market for ur dog, or cats. I have fallen in love with this food. I have learned that Taste of the Wild is not the best food out there but it is the best food for the price you are paying, it also has great nutrients for all life stages. The best food out there is EVO and Innova. But Taste of the Wild-2 thumbs up for me


----------



## Tresa (Oct 21, 2012)

My mini Aussie has a beautiful coat, but she was always scratching so I tried Evo and Innova foods, and while she scratched less she wasn't thrilled by the flavor. So I did some research and decided to try TOTW Pacific Stream. She loves the taste and she doesn't scratch at all!! When we got our Jack Russel/Schnauzer we decided to put him on the same and he is thriving as well. I can't say enough good things about this food! It's great!


----------



## Estefania (Dec 5, 2011)

I don't rotate, but I do mix Orijen Regional Red, Taste of the Wild High Prairie, and Fromm's Pork and Applesauce in a canister. I buy small bags so they don't get stale. I put a tablespoon of Merrick canned food on top as garnish. My dogs love it and look and feel great; even the 13-year-old golden is silky and frisky. We feed these brands to our cats also. 

I recently had a question about something, so I emailed all three companies. I got answers from all three - but only the Fromm's vet called me less than two hours after I'd emailed.


----------

